# Pictures of You



## teh fish

A few other boards have this thread, so I thought we should too. Keep in mind while everyone likes compliments, no one likes to be insulted so keep it clean everyone.

Here's me with my buddy Aladdin.


----------



## Stephanie218

removed


----------



## Mirage

Me with Jane last halloween:


----------



## Simba

This is me and Eli Manning a few weeks ago at the Boardwalk!!


----------



## Uuaww

Here is me from over the summer when I had my sweet tan, cropped out the girl who is something I just can't say here...


----------



## chris78cpr

This be me on the right. This was taken on Friday when me and my mate Dan were flying to San Fransisco. At this point we were rather drunk, AA kept plying us with wine! 






Chris

P.S. You and your friend Amanda are really cute!


----------



## Lost_JE

Hello everyone. I am brand new to the boards and I do not know how to post a picture. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## teh fish

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029

Try this.  If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Joanna71985

Nice picture Jeff! I have so many. Let me see if I have any good ones. I know. Here is me with my buddy Aladdin (this was back in January).


----------



## Lost_JE

Thank you teh fish.

I think that will work well, but I do not have enough posts to show pictures. So, once I have enough I will be back to post my picture.


----------



## chelle3807

I'm new to the college boards, but heres a pic of me..


----------



## Lansley1

how do you insert pictures?


----------



## DisneyElite

Teh fish, you and your pal Aladdin could be twins!!!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Here's me (on the right) and my sisters from our trip over winter break...


----------



## Sawyer 86

I'm sure this has been posted all over, but how do u inset a picture?


----------



## Uuaww

go to http://imageshack.us/ or photobucket or some other website that allows free hosting of images, next you type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that is it


----------



## MagneticxBoy

I dont think I have even posted over here, but this is me


----------



## Evil Princess

Me, I blurred the background because it was my messy closet.

Can we say Facebook pic?


----------



## Lansley1




----------



## Lansley1

damn thats a big picture


----------



## AEboi248

Well I just got on this board when I get my "minamum post" I will post my pics but un till then I'm charlie. an Amy your really hot I've told you that before. and Jeff is there a disney site that you are not on. lol just kiddin


----------



## teh fish

^probably not. You're just lucky I don't have a copy of the picture of you on scavenger hunt night readily available.


----------



## Sawyer 86

I'm 19 years old, I currently live in Minnesota, I'm currently attending Century college to get my assocaite in arts degree and then after I get that I have no idea what I would like to do. Perhaps something in theatre, or film.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

this is from our cruise when we stopped in costa maya in january


----------



## babieemelly

cool to see you all!


----------



## straightj23

See my signature for my picture.
Hey! That rhymes! How cool is that!


----------



## UTphipsi...942

babieemelly, why were you at SNL rehearsals and was fall out boy cool in person?


----------



## lauren_elizabeth




----------



## obi1_kenobi

o thank god it works


----------



## PigSoldier

That's me in my signature outside Club 33 at Disneyland  (I didn't quite make it inside  )


----------



## Darth Sidious

lets see... i got so many to pick from. ahh... this one looks good. these r some of my favorite random pictures

















me and my friend at bowling on my birthday last year






and me after graduation


----------



## straightj23

Hi all!  Recently re-did my signature.  Here's my pic.


----------



## babieemelly

UTphipsi...942 said:
			
		

> babieemelly, why were you at SNL rehearsals and was fall out boy cool in person?



Sorry, I haven't been on in a while so I just saw this! My dad works at NBC so whenever a good band is on, or on Conan, we go up to see them during rehearsals. I wasn't the biggest Fall Out Boy fan but they were all REALLY nice. Patrick and Pete were amazing, and just really friendly and absolutely hysterical. I'm a bigger fan now than I was before!


----------



## soccercruiser87

me 





me and my cousin


----------



## KimmLynn

Me at Fenway...


----------



## Uuaww

Red Sox fans... so damn lame, it would have been awesome if the Yankees got Maribelli just so that the Red Sox couldn't get them.  Anyways, not only do both the Yankees and Red Sox blow, but the Red Sox do just a little more because they have Matt Clement, my least favorite player of all time.  It would be so nice if the Blue Jays won the East and neither the Sox or Yanks made the playoffs, thatd be funny.  Oh and Go A's.


----------



## soccercruiser87

KimmLynn said:
			
		

> Me at Fenway...



very pretty! Go Red Sox


----------



## KimmLynn

Thanks soccercruiser!



			
				Uuaww said:
			
		

> Red Sox fans... so damn lame, it would have been awesome if the Yankees got Maribelli just so that the Red Sox couldn't get them.  Anyways, not only do both the Yankees and Red Sox blow, but the Red Sox do just a little more because they have Matt Clement, my least favorite player of all time.  It would be so nice if the Blue Jays won the East and neither the Sox or Yanks made the playoffs, thatd be funny.  Oh and Go A's.




Thems fighting words... 


It's a Red Sox Nation... get used to it  


edited to add - Damon sucks!


----------



## Uuaww

Fighting words? if you ever come to Oakland we wouldn't hear one word out of you, Oakland has a history of having the "most passionate" fans in sports, finally taking the trophy from Philadelphia 2 years ago.  I've been to many stadiums across the country and I know that no fans are as good as us.  You might cheer when your 2 star players come up to bat or if the game is on the line, but in Oakland you will have the drummers and horns going all night long cheering for our team.  Don't say you are a true fan until you visit Oakland, you will finally see the spirit of the game when you go there.  You may cry when your team loses, but rating don't lie, Oakland is the loudest stadium in baseball and football.


----------



## KimmLynn

Uuaww said:
			
		

> Fighting words? if you ever come to Oakland we wouldn't hear one word out of you, Oakland has a history of having the "most passionate" fans in sports, finally taking the trophy from Philadelphia 2 years ago.  I've been to many stadiums across the country and I know that no fans are as good as us.  You might cheer when your 2 star players come up to bat or if the game is on the line, but in Oakland you will have the drummers and horns going all night long cheering for our team.  Don't say you are a true fan until you visit Oakland, you will finally see the spirit of the game when you go there.  You may cry when your team loses, but rating don't lie, Oakland is the loudest stadium in baseball and football.



Not saying your not the biggest fans - but loudness really doesn't measure that... Fenway is one of the smallest parks in the major league - hence we would not be as loud as a stadium with twice as many people.

I come from an Italian family... it would take a lot more than some Oakland fans to keep me quiet.


----------



## Uuaww

If you were in Oakland, sitting in the bleacher or other hot zones, you would be silent.  Usually the threat of physical violence and then actually ripping hats and jerseys off will do that.  I am not saying that I agree with it, but yes that is what happens.  More often at Raiders games though in the Black Hole, but I have seen in 5-6 times at A's games if someone is rooting for the other team and being loud.


----------



## KimmLynn

Uuaww said:
			
		

> If you were in Oakland, sitting in the bleacher or other hot zones, you would be silent.  Usually the threat of physical violence and then actually ripping hats and jerseys off will do that.  I am not saying that I agree with it, but yes that is what happens.  More often at Raiders games though in the Black Hole, but I have seen in 5-6 times at A's games if someone is rooting for the other team and being loud.



I can't imagine grown men threatening a 20 yr old girl and trying to rip off my clothes at a baseball game, but you've just convinced me never to go to California for the sports.


----------



## monarchsfan16

Uuaww said:
			
		

> If you were in Oakland, sitting in the bleacher or other hot zones, you would be silent.  Usually the threat of physical violence and then actually ripping hats and jerseys off will do that.  I am not saying that I agree with it, but yes that is what happens.  More often at Raiders games though in the Black Hole, but I have seen in 5-6 times at A's games if someone is rooting for the other team and being loud.


THat's beyond being passionate. That's being jerks

Great pictures everyone. I'll have to post one of me eventually.
Travis, where are you headed off to next year?


----------



## Disney#1fan85

Seeing as Philly fans threw snowballs at Santa at an Eagles game or even the fact that they set up an official courtroom in the stadium for disorderly fans, I would argue with you that Philadelphia has the most passionate fans. Also, the fact that Philadelphia has gotten so close to being champions so many times and yet the fans are still there supporting the teams no matter what...thats heart and passion. Get over yourselves, Philly fans are the best! Haha


----------



## teh fish

let's try and keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Joanna71985

teh fish said:
			
		

> let's try and keep this thread on topic.



Thank you!


----------



## soccercruiser87

monarchsfan16 said:
			
		

> THat's beyond being passionate. That's being jerks
> 
> Great pictures everyone. I'll have to post one of me eventually.
> Travis, where are you headed off to next year?



im going to SNHU in Manchester. I cant wait.


----------



## belleincanada

Here are a few of me 

I'm on the far right! (Though there's some weird dot on my forehead that isn't supposed to be there lol, it may have been some glitch on the photo)





Me with curly hair (Naturally wavy - so it's a huge pain to get it either straight or curly!)


----------



## sugahappy

This is me and Taylor (Taylor2285) on Bourbon street this Mardi Gras. And we earned those beads fair and square...






This is me with sunglasses on...I like to keep it mysterious.


----------



## princessgirl2238

just a few snap shots of me:
this one is more current than that other one; i am on the far left of the pic (i'm tinkerbell); my little sister is the red head (you all will probably see me talking on the phone to her atleast twice a day) and the other two are some of my best friends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this one was from about a year ago, but it's not too bad


----------



## taylor2285

Hey Ashley, all we see is x-boxes.  And your text.


----------



## princessgirl2238

ahh, not good dudes, i'm gonna try it again, but i'm not really good with posting pics (so any help would be appreciated)


----------



## princessgirl2238

if the pic showed up, i'm the one dressed as tinkerbell, if not let me know cause it shows up fine on my computer


----------



## sugahappy

i still can't see any of them...


----------



## princessgirl2238

here, i tried it again- i'm not really good about internet and pics and stuff like that- if this shows ok, i'm the one dressed as tink on the far left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ashley


----------



## kyle32986

Still nothing. Thats wierd. What are u using to show the pictures? Like what website and what are u typing in for them to show up? I want to put some of me up but keeps saying something abaou a minimum post limit. Anyone know what the limit is? I have a link for myspace in my profile. That has some pictures in it. lol.


----------



## kyle32986

This is me a couple months ago. The shirt pretty much says it all. If u can't read it... let me fill you in. Just some of that RED SOX WORLD SERIES stuff. 






And this last one is of me and some friends camping. Pretty much my favorite summer past time. lol.






Trying again hoping the min was 10... haha.


----------



## Lansley1

oh man, I am not a fan of the red socks...


----------



## princessgirl2238

ok, since the posting of the pics aren't working, if you want, you can facebook me- look up ashley sanders at university of kentucky ( http://utk.facebook.com/profile.php?id=12904054 )- that's the link, i'm the blond and the red head is my sister (my real little sis not sorority little sis).


----------



## mwhope

Hey everyone, my name is Matt.  I am new to these boards but I have been posting on others for quite some time now.  I am 21 years old, senior accounting student at Florida State University.  I love football and cars, yet I have a very strong passion for Disney.  If you want to check out pictures, I have profiles on both facebook and myspace.  Simply look up Matt Hope and you should find me.  I would post links however they will not let me since I am new (very frustrating).


----------



## pircy

sugahappy said:
			
		

> This is me and Taylor (Taylor2285) on Bourbon street this Mardi Gras. And we earned those beads fair and square...



i was at mardi gras 06 also! it was an amazing time, unfortunately i had to leave the monday right before fat tuesday because i was, uh, missing too many classes. those are some nice daiquiri's you got there


----------



## sugahappy

pircy said:
			
		

> i was at mardi gras 06 also! it was an amazing time, unfortunately i had to leave the monday right before fat tuesday because i was, uh, missing too many classes. those are some nice daiquiri's you got there



awesome! dont worry, fat tuesday isn't really as crazy as the other days. i really think sunday and monday are the best days to be there! tuesday is more of a traditional thing...that sucks about class. At LSU they give us that mon-weds off for mardi gras!


----------



## Disabelle

ok so i've decided to jump on the bandwagon and post a picture or two...or y'all can go to my facebook site and see the craziness of my friends and i in good ol' NYC-- Facebook Pictures 

let's see if i got this right:
i know the resolution is terrible, but this is me (on the left) and my family when my sister got married at the Wedding Pavilion June 2, 2005





and here is me at South Street Seaport a few weeks ago having lunch at Uno's...






hope this worked, if not go to facebook


----------



## adreayoung

This is my at my WDWCP Spr. Advantage 2004 Graduation - Aug. 04





This is me with my favorite boys Dec. 2005


----------



## swtnikki

I might as well go ahead & post two pics of me. Hopefully they won't break your monitors. 

Here's me when me & my b/f went to visit his sister's new kitten:





Me & my b/f at my brother's wedding, which was a couple of months ago (March 25)


----------



## crzyred

me and tigger


----------



## IheartMickey

I didn't even know their was a board for our age!


----------



## daydream3r

Do any of you guys use myspace?
I hope to see ya Fall 2006, keep  your fingers crossed, I should hear back from them in three weeks!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

IheartMickey said:
			
		

> I didn't even know their was a board for our age!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Laila_Adam




----------



## jonnyboyca

*This is me:*






~jon


----------



## daydream3r

so yea this is me, except for the fact that i took out my nose piercing the day after i got my letter for the cp!!

ide love to talk to some of you before heading down august 21, im from kentucky and im a small town girl to say the least! im really excited about the program but a little nervous about meeting roomies and such!!!


----------



## jonnyboyca

i'm moving to Brea, CA (10 minutes north of Disneyland) July 15th... so I'll be new to the area also... I have a season pass too so plan on spending a LOT of time at DL 

~jon


----------



## Aladdin1814

picture time!!!


----------



## 19alicia81

Aladdin1814 said:
			
		

> picture time!!!


 HOTTIEEEE!!!


----------



## pandulce

Aladdin1814 said:
			
		

> picture time!!!



You seemed... umm excited to see Janet, lol.


----------



## IrishGoofy1986

Heres a pic of me at Epcot.


----------



## soccercruiser87

heres a pic of me and my gf jenn


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Me and my man, Jon Bon Jovi, at the Madame Tussaud's in NYC.


----------



## nsyncraider17

.


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini




----------



## SarahKathleen2006




----------



## GoofyBaby

Here's me riding King Arthur Carousel at DL!


----------



## Disneybabe84

in my signature


----------



## Smooshdog

Check the signature, me and GF at disneyworld, Me/Gf/Brother/Mom/Dad at Disneyland.


----------



## applepwnz

That's a picture that I took with Photo Booth of me and my new iPod, hopefully it'll show up right!


----------



## Jaclyn810

me at the wilderness lodge last year




my best friend & me


----------



## V677

has you been to bws?I have 2 times!I am a subburb of Minneapolis.


----------



## serendipity

awww everyone is so pretty!  Here's me and the mouse


----------



## skyfire




----------



## Darth Sidious

lets see if i can dig up some pictures.  ill have 1 regular and 1 random one.














and my newest one that i just took today:


----------



## swtnikki

Here's a new pic of me & my b/f taken two weeks ago at Hoover Dam:





My parakeet, Spike, passed away over the weekend. I have a new birdie though,  a 12 week old male cockateil that I named Polly:


----------



## cityprof

nice birdy


----------



## Sabbie

Me! 












And my amazing boyfriend..


----------



## MissSpooky

Thought I'd post one or two. Hope to see everyone when I do my CP in the spring!

Me & my fav guy (and my cousin) at DCA (2nd 50th trip)....





At DL for the 50th with my aunt n cousin (the 1st trip for the 50th) I'm on the far right....





And this is just me at my lil sister's hs graduation....


----------



## allfordisney

Me with my parents and brother. (Me and buzz used to be friends..)


----------



## natty41

My good friend Buzz Lightyear strikes a pose with my roommates


----------



## KimAJ

getting ready to go out to Jellyrolls..


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Me and my sister picking out a new car!


----------



## Summer-Caitlin

I'm new to the College Board but here is a pic of me






Thought I'd come on over even though I live in the UK!


----------



## Breezie

Me.


----------



## dward1961

this is meee.:

My best friend, Rachel, and me!:










Mom, me, Rach


----------



## sparkellyy

^^ that's actually me. I was under my mom's name! woooooops.


----------



## Warlock128

Me


----------



## Sawyer 86

I love this one!


----------



## QueenRahel

ok be gentle i am wearing no makeup in most all the pics ... the top super small one is the most recent, i have blonde hair now, and the last one is my 19 or 20 bday....i am 22 now!
















hoped it worked...


----------



## badktty

These two were taken at my favorite bar...LOL





One of my sorority sisters and I.


----------



## DisneyGuy77

At a bar in New York City


----------



## bockegg

Stephanie218 said:


> hopefully this works, i've never posted a pic here before....but this was my friend amanda and I at our pool last weekend
> 
> 
> You both should be in the SI swimsuit issue.


----------



## Timmy Boy

heya, here's me!  those hands are my sisters, cause I got it from a formal family picture.


----------



## gabriellewatson

It's nice to know everyone!! We're a young married couple. I just turned 21 this past February, and he turned 23 in November.  We got married August 26, 2006.  We were fortunate to spend our honeymoon at WDW.  

Here's a picture from our wedding day!!


----------



## Timmy Boy

another one of me, this being more recent


----------



## packwingfn




----------



## Jetergal87

Thats me in the bottom of my signature


----------



## EPCOTgrl1

Here I am with my boy






And this is me when I was a CP






It was and EMH day and I was the last one that was allowed to go in. So everyone else tied their wrist bands around me and I chose to put the blinkly light on my head and not joking they all started singing "O Chelsea Tree"


----------



## MJ32

I guess I cant post pics yet, but I love seeing others who love Disney.  SOmeone mentioned Facebook earlier, love the facebook and myspace.  Blogs and forums like this lack that visual element.  As much as I love viewing others signatures filled with sparkling princesses and unicorn hugs, a picture truly says a thousand words (or posts a thousand words in this case)...  Ok, maybe not a thousand words, but a lot of words.


----------



## Dis31

Darth Sidious Im fom LI tooo!!!!!


----------



## ohdisco

here's a couple pictures of me:




My baby Ramona and I in Ocean Shores, WA





Right before my senior prom


----------



## CelticBelle

Fiance and I





 me with my for once clean car.




me with another Sam


----------



## dizprincess717

Me in May '06 during my College Program.  Taken in the queue at ToT:






2 recent ones... And yes, I can play the bass.  Somewhat LOL!


----------



## MadameLeota

Agh...it won't let me post pics...it says I don't have enough posts...or something odd like that..hm, whatev.

Whenever I do have enough posts...I'll post pics up here...


----------



## dizprincess717

MadameLeota said:


> Agh...it won't let me post pics...it says I don't have enough posts...or something odd like that..hm, whatev.
> 
> Whenever I do have enough posts...I'll post pics up here...


 
Way off-topic, but I love the lyrics you have posted in your sig.  APC was awesome.  I saw them twice, once with Paz and then once when Jeordie joined... He's the reason why I wanted to learn to play bass.


----------



## MadameLeota

dizprincess717 said:


> Way off-topic, but I love the lyrics you have posted in your sig.  APC was awesome.  I saw them twice, once with Paz and then once when Jeordie joined... He's the reason why I wanted to learn to play bass.



OMG...I never got to see APC, but I desperately wanted to!!! Alas, there WILL BE NO MORE APC...but Tool is better anyways, lol.

And I've seen Tool live once, almost got to see them back two or three weeks ago (they played in Dallas, TX 3 times this tour...which is pretty awesome).

Maynard James Keenan is a god in human form...completely convinced of it!  
Yeah..a bit off-topic, lol!


----------



## MadameLeota

-vacation in Galveston, TX





4-wheelin!

These are the most recent pics of me...semi-decent!


----------



## Bingaling

yeah, not sure why i'm making this face, but this is me! haha


----------



## MadameLeota

Bingaling said:


> yeah, not sure why i'm making this face, but this is me! haha



super cute!


----------



## allfordisney

Since i'll be visiting Orlando during next season's Career Start Program, I figured i would update my pictures!


----------



## DisneyGuy77

dizprincess717 said:


> Me in May '06 during my College Program.  Taken in the queue at ToT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 recent ones... And yes, I can play the bass.  Somewhat LOL!



You are a cutey.


----------



## MadameLeota

New pic of me...better than the other two!!


----------



## Tinky89

My Highschool Graduation Picture. I am off to College in the Fall.


----------



## MadameLeota

you are so pretty!


----------



## allfordisney

Bingaling said:


> yeah, not sure why i'm making this face, but this is me! haha



suuuper cute!


----------



## Blueeyes101817

Figured i should post a couple new pictures..
this is from right after my college graduation last month





and these are both from my disney trip last month


----------



## Tinky89

Great pictures Ya'll


----------



## the_princess

This is me


----------



## Tinky89

Another nice photo and your name is Stephanie to. Like mine


----------



## Uuaww

Because I am counting down the hours until I leave for my job in Australia... It was tough packing my life into 2 suitcases...  Anyways this is my all-time favorite photo, from last summer, me and Rafiki (my favorite Disney character).


----------



## princesskim

Uuaww... Love your shirt!!  imma huge A's fan! 

Here's my pic









sorry they arent of the best quality, but that what i get for taking pics with my cell


----------



## Uuaww

thanks,  I am literally heartbroken here in Australia without any baseball.  I went straight from college to the airport practically so I didn't even get to see one game.  I have to wait until september to see a game.


----------



## princesskim

Well at least your in Australia!! Going from SLO to Australia, cant get much better than that.. except if you were going from Santa Barbara to Australia I guess this just means i will have to enjoy a game or two for you


----------



## Uuaww

princesskim said:


> Well at least your in Australia!! Going from SLO to Australia, cant get much better than that.. except if you were going from Santa Barbara to Australia I guess this just means i will have to enjoy a game or two for you



I am in Melbourne, which is in the southern most part, where it will be 60 degrees for the entirety of my stay, I don't get a summer this year.


----------



## princesskim

Lame... its high 70s low 80s in most of California, so not that much of a difference but still, youre in AUSTRALIA!!


----------



## StarDrifter

hey everyone! Here are a few of me....:  






I am the one with curly hair and glasses, the other girl is my twin sister! 






whooo....long hair isnt good for that disney world heat! haha!

We have some beautiful disneyworld people here! you guys are gorgeous!


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

and me at Epcot last Christmas.






oh man, only 3 more days and about 15 or so more hours until a WEEK at WDW, I'm pretty much stoked.


i hope that worked.


----------



## StarDrifter

looking good mcfoosh!  theres a warm spot in my heart for a man that can wear an aquaman t-shirt. haha! 

have a blast on your trip!!!!!! Im so excited for you. If I could stow away in your luggage I would! Ride splash mountain hardcore for me!


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

thanks, and yes, i'll totally ride splash mountain more than a few times, totally one of my favorite rides..besides pirates


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## Horizons1




----------



## Horizons1




----------



## Andrew015

Definitely some cute girls in this thread  

I'm at the bottom!


----------



## MadameLeota

Me one night, bein bored...


----------



## Andrew015

MadameLeota said:


> Me one night, bein bored...




Cutie!!!


----------



## MadameLeota

aww thanks!


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## Uuaww

ThinkTink510 said:


>



Very cute, makes up for the fact your from New Jersey


----------



## ThinkTink510

Uuaww said:


> Very cute, makes up for the fact your from New Jersey



  What's wrong with new jersey?


----------



## Uuaww

ThinkTink510 said:


> What's wrong with new jersey?



Same thing that is wrong with the rest of the U.S., it isn't California... Florida is cool though, Hawaii can come too.


----------



## orangekid13

7/6


ThinkTink510 said:


>


7/24


ThinkTink510 said:


>



wow you held the camera in almost the EXACT same spot... the angle's just a bit off
I like your hair the new one better, you look older, more mature. in a good way


----------



## sandicinderelli

This is me at the Beaches & Cream Ice Cream Shop at WDW.  That Kitchen Sink was yum, yum, yummy!!


----------



## princesskim

Uuaww said:


> Same thing that is wrong with the rest of the U.S., it isn't California... Florida is cool though, Hawaii can come too.



HAHAHA... i completely agree, i went to visit friends in New Jersey for spring break, i almost froze to death, it was like 25 degrees in APRIL !!!!! And im going again in 3 weeks and there are thunder storms all summer, i think your weather is confused ??? I'll stick with my California weather thank you


----------



## DaisieJ225

The boyfriend and I at my sister's graduation party, He's wearing a t-shirt my sister bought for me. 





And just because this is cute, and it's Disney related, and he will kill me for posting it.


----------



## ThinkTink510

Uuaww said:


> Same thing that is wrong with the rest of the U.S., it isn't California... Florida is cool though, Hawaii can come too.



Never been to cali, so i really dont know what it's like over there.


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Everyone is so cuteeee!


----------



## orangekid13

ThinkTink510 said:


> Never been to cali, so i really dont know what it's like over there.



(I'm in San Jose for the summer)
The weather here might weird you out... not sure what NJ is like but in CA, it will get hot out, then cool off at night. I know it's not that way in FL... The high/low difference is usually 30 degrees or more. And it's MUCH less humid than FL, we're at 80% now and that's pretty darn high for this area.
The traffic here likely moves faster than yours unless there's a bottleneck/heavy merge, or if there's construction to fix it, or an accident... but then again, it prolly moves faster than it would there anyways 

Going with the flow of traffic on a 20 minute drive through an area that cannot remotely be described as "rural" at 80mph is wonderful. The cops don't care either, they're going 85.
Just don't be on the receiving end of a SUV vs Bike accident, they'll say it's your fault the guy turned in front of you...


----------



## Uuaww

ThinkTink510 said:


> Never been to cali, so i really dont know what it's like over there.



one word: amazing


----------



## DisneyPrncess

This board is great...whoever started it- well thanks!!


Sometimes it just sucks being a college kid and no one getting the disney obsession!!  






Thats me last summer, Just hanging out


----------



## Princess SarahK

I agree!! why dont they get it?? we're not weird! we are totally normal!

P.S. im new to the boards! is this an only college program people part or just everyone??

how do you put pictures up??


----------



## orangekid13

Princess SarahK said:


> I agree!! why dont they get it?? we're not weird! we are totally normal!
> 
> P.S. im new to the boards! is this an only college program people part or just everyone??
> 
> how do you put pictures up??



welcome to the boards!

It's a college student section, lots of people figure out if they wanna do the CP, get questions answered, and connect with people who are doing it at the same time as them.
You have to put your pictures up on another hosting site like photobucket or flickr, then use the [ img ] tags (paste the url of the picture, highlight it, then click the picture of a photo next to the speach bubble for quoting)


----------



## Princess SarahK

oh okay! thank you so much  i was actually thinking about doing the CP but am not sure so any help from all of yall would be great! let me try this picture posting thing, its probably not going to work..okay it didnt work. my post count is too low?


----------



## orangekid13

Princess SarahK said:


> oh okay! thank you so much  i was actually thinking about doing the CP but am not sure so any help from all of yall would be great! let me try this picture posting thing, its probably not going to work..okay it didnt work. my post count is too low?



oh yeah, you need 10 posts to paste urls, it's to prevent spam links
you can go post in a signature check topic or two to get it up to 10 if you want, but there's plenty of hot topics that you could post in, there's almost always a "what's your favorite" or a "what's your least favorite" topic in the theme parks attractions/strategies section to weigh in on

I haven't done the CP but I'm aiming for spring 09, then hopefully after I graduate I can get a PI (Professional Internship) and hopefully a Disney career as an imagineer


----------



## princesskim

orangekid13 said:


> (I'm in San Jose for the summer)


you are like 10 minutes away from me then 

Princess SarahK, you have to have 10 posts to post a picture... so start posting!!

new pictures of me...
natural wave




and straight hair


----------



## Uuaww

princesskim said:


> you are like 10 minutes away from me then
> 
> Princess SarahK, you have to have 10 posts to post a picture... so start posting!!
> 
> new pictures of me...
> natural wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and straight hair



I am originally from Concord, CA; going to be back in the bay in a little over a month!


----------



## princesskim

Haha, im in Fremont, but im moving back down to Santa Barbara (Isla Vista) in a month


----------



## Uuaww

princesskim said:


> Haha, im in Fremont, but im moving back down to Santa Barbara (Isla Vista) in a month


pfft. santa barbara, I go to cal poly, which means you prob go to UCSB


----------



## princesskim

lol good guess, but no i goto SBCC, i was gonna transfer to UC but decided i dont like it in IV... so now im thinking of going to WDW for CP or PI, but we'll see


----------



## Princess SarahK

okay well i got my post count up, so here i am! youll have to excuse me and bobby, its not the best picture but my laptop just crashed and its the only one i had in my new one..yuck!!  and sorry again. 





[/IMG]


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Hey Princess SarahK, I was reading the posts/pictures posted and I saw on your sig' your countdown, and it looks like you'll be down there at the same time as me and my guy are!! We are going August 31-September 11, 2007! Disney's All Star Resort(hey at least its a Disney resort but were on a budget, if it was our choice: Disney's Wilderness Lodge!!!!


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

DisneyPrncess - You kind of remind me of Lily Allen.


----------



## Princess SarahK

DSNYGRL:

thats awesome!! yeah, we are going all as a family. me, him, mom, dad, brother, sister in law..im just excited to be going!!


----------



## *Babiluvsdisney

Nice haircut!


----------



## DisneyPrncess

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> DisneyPrncess - You kind of remind me of Lily Allen.



haha whos that??


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

She's a singer from the UK....super pretty.


----------



## erikjohnnn

lotsa cuties on this board i see! i'm pretty new to the boards, by the way. my name is erik, from miami florida, and i originally came to get info on disney professional internships.

unfortunately (or fortunately....) i can't post any pictures yet, post count too low.

but for now, this will have to do:

 me at pirates of the caribbean!!

 me on the tower of terror!!!

 ..don't know how that picture got there........


----------



## OCMACMMonica

ok this is me...






pirates night on the Disney Magic





me working for the mouse at DLR on HISTA


----------



## SmellyMoose

lol i know im kinda new here but this is me anyways  






and me on my bike  the only thing i get up to when im not at disney


----------



## vamoose27

Me at Warped Tour, Post-Gazette Pavilion






In March, being attacked by my sister's little chihuahua, who she likes to dress up






Same day... my youngest nephew's birthday party - he makes hilarious faces


----------



## kirrrby

*Me and my friend Amanda at the Royal Pacific hotel in Orlando. 
[i'm the one with the sunglasses on]*






*Me and my friend Destiny in Williamsburg, VA*






*One of my uber scene pictures. *


----------



## foodrocksluver

Hello beautiful people! 





There I am with my favorite ghosts ever!


----------



## tiff13

Everyone is so pretty/handsome!


----------



## Deedee Star

You guys look pretty.


----------



## nonomad

me in the  [i look really young and probably should audition to be alice]






with the simpsons family ~






in my favorite state ever, florida!


----------



## djlexus

Heres me


----------



## straightj23

Here's me playing my saxophone.





Here's me getting a photo with my college's mascot, and one of my best friends, Swoop!  GO REDHAWKS!!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

my friend stephanie and i (i'm on the right)






i believe she was the first belle at DL in the BATB show


----------



## Katy0708

At first I thought you were sisters! you too look alike


----------



## Dee/Belle

Katy0708 said:


> At first I thought you were sisters! you too look alike



Haha. I wish! I only have an older brother :|


----------



## ThinkTink510

Me and my best friend jackie.


----------



## Katy0708

Me and my best friend!


----------



## Katy0708

Me and my best friend!

http://a566.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/117/l_d5485e65418f79e59d8320cc23326605.jpg


----------



## Uuaww

Katy0708 said:


> Me and my best friend!
> 
> http://a566.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/117/l_d5485e65418f79e59d8320cc23326605.jpg



very cute photo.


----------



## ariel sparrow

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iendID=2334141&albumID=988659&imageID=2456012


----------



## Dee/Belle

sweet!


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

There I am in the news studio I work in here at UGA (I'm a junior in college, and a journalism major)

http://uga.facebook.com/profile.php?id=22609145

Feel free to add me on facebook...just send me a message letting me know you're from the dis. Are there any facebook threads on here, I know there used to be but I can't seem to find it anymore. Oh well, I cannot wait until May for my 21st birthday celebration at Disney World!!


----------



## grinningghost

Here's my daughter Amanda and her boyfriend, Matt.  They are both doing the Spring 2008 CP.  He'll be there a couple weeks before her.


----------



## Berlioz70

Here's a picture from April 2007 - I was given a line wait card at Test Track - it was such an honor


----------



## selmuir

Warlock128 said:


> Me




Mr.Grumpy  

I'm just kidding!


----------



## savannahjean85

photos from nov trip with DF, it was our 1st time together and I am glad to say he is now a disney goober like me now  Its cool seeing others in my age range who also like disney so much!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Some pictures of myself...





Dec. 21st at Magic Kingdom.





With my new BFFs. Dec. 26th at Magic Kingdom.

Some pics from my Disney World themed Senior Year breakfast:


















And last, at prom with my boyfriend


----------



## Missish

Me, in front of Cinderella castle before MK opens (we were doing a Keys to the Kingdom tour), last September





Same trip; me and Eeyore!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Hey Im Vanessa. A hopeful Fall '08 CPer. This is me. I wish to be Jasmin at WDW but we'll find out what happens come the auditions in feb or march


----------



## goodfriend

You are really cute!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

goodfriend said:


> You are really cute!



thanks  well unless you arent talking to me lol ....


----------



## Dee/Belle

This is me:






and a few weeks ago in central park hangin out with alice and friends


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

hmm.. Dee you look familiar lol...facebook? haha


----------



## Dee/Belle

yep!


----------



## tink_sparkles84

I tried to make sure that I hadn't posted already ... but ... here's me!


----------



## SnowWhite1985




----------



## Pendragon1515

Dee/Belle said:


> my friend stephanie and i (i'm on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe she was the first belle at DL in the BATB show



WAIT....IS THAT Stephanie J Block??


----------



## Dee/Belle

Haha, yeah! You know her?


----------



## Pendragon1515

Dee/Belle said:


> Haha, yeah! You know her?



umm i wish i did! ha!  i saw her in Wicked....mmmm...7 times so far.  she is BY far my favorite!!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Oh, lol. I love Steph. She IS the best Elphie, though...by far!


----------



## ThinkTink510

me


----------



## ahoy kristen

do i need to have posted a certain amount of times to post a picture? i keep getting an error saying "error_postcount_too_low"


----------



## ahoy kristen

never mind about that last post. this is me! i'm a hopeful spring '09 CP, auditioning for a role in entertainment, crossing my fingers!










&the second one was for a emotion project for my theatre class haha.


----------



## DVCHokie




----------



## disneychickforever

Mrs.CaptnJackSparrow!  You go to NSU!  Lol.  It's Fallon from Facebook haha.


----------



## Dee/Belle

DVCHokie said:


>




i think you have you have 10 posts...but you have 10 now so you might try again


----------



## ahoy kristen

yeah i was definitely having the same post problem but you can post attachments after ten posts. :]


----------



## orangekid13

ahoy kristen said:


> yeah i was definitely having the same post problem but you can post attachments after ten posts. :]



not anymore!


----------



## shastatikipunch

That's me, it was a still frame from a documentary project we were doing for class.





And this would be me and my brother, and our homeboy Genie, in Disney World.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

hi fallon!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Here's me at work in 2006 (I'm on the left, if you couldn't tell ).





Minnie and me, after graduation last summer





One of my favorites- this was my birthday last year. I was chosen as an extra for the show, then got a picture with Indy and Marion afterwards


----------



## DVCHokie




----------



## Wincaps

This is me and my dad after my last hockey game of the 07-08 hockey season. (Clemson Ice Hockey)


----------



## Wincaps

Here is another one of me, my 2 uncles, and my dad. (I'm the one on the far left if u couldn't tell) Anyone feel free 2 hit me up! I'm trying to do Summer and Fall of 08


----------



## AshleyT1987

I'm kind of slow with computers, so hopefully I did this right and it works!


----------



## AshleyT1987

Oooook I don't think that worked... 

I followed the directions from the beginning of this thread. Anyone have an idea where I screwed up?


----------



## Wincaps

Yeah all I did was go to a website like tinypic.com and upload any pic u have o ur computer onto that website. Then it will give a a coded like for "websites and forums"... just copy and paste that into the message box here on DISboards.com. The pic should show up once u post a reply. (btw i feel like a huge nerd trying to explain that and i dont even know if it made sense haha)


----------



## Wincaps

BTW AhsleyT1987 I'm also a Fall 08 hopefull... have u gotten accepted yet?!


----------



## AshleyT1987

Wincaps said:


> Yeah all I did was go to a website like tinypic.com and upload any pic u have o ur computer onto that website. Then it will give a a coded like for "websites and forums"... just copy and paste that into the message box here on DISboards.com. The pic should show up once u post a reply. (btw i feel like a huge nerd trying to explain that and i dont even know if it made sense haha)



Thanks! I'll try that now. 



Wincaps said:


> BTW AhsleyT1987 I'm also a Fall 08 hopefull... have u gotten accepted yet?!



Not yet! This will be week 3 of waiting, so hopefully I'll hear something soon! What about you? What roles did you apply for?


----------



## AshleyT1987

Thanks for the help Forthe! That was much easier than what I tried the first time!


----------



## stef_blu07

Every time I see this thread... i get The Last Goodnight's "Pictures of You" song stuck in my head.. haha


----------



## stef_blu07

One of my senior pictures from last year





Me and DENNIS QUAID!





Me and the Mouse at Disneyland last summer

And finally...




Me and my friend Chrissy at Salsa night on campus ( I learned how to Salsa!! )

Add me on facebook!!
Stephanie Rohlfs- Texas State '11


----------



## shastatikipunch

How'd you meet Dennis Quaid?


----------



## stef_blu07

shastatikipunch said:


> How'd you meet Dennis Quaid?



I worked at a grocery store here in Austin (HEB), and we sponsored a Golf Tournament for a local community. He was the featured celebrity, so he came over to our store one day and we gave him lunch and stuff.. he signed our nametags and took pictures with us. It was fun!


----------



## Wincaps

stef_blu07 said:


> I worked at a grocery store here in Austin (HEB), and we sponsored a Golf Tournament for a local community. He was the featured celebrity, so he came over to our store one day and we gave him lunch and stuff.. he signed our nametags and took pictures with us. It was fun!



i wana meet Dennis Quade! thats one thing im looking 4ward to alot while im at CP... possibly seeing celebs walking around the parks!


----------



## shastatikipunch

stef_blu07 said:


> I worked at a grocery store here in Austin (HEB), and we sponsored a Golf Tournament for a local community. He was the featured celebrity, so he came over to our store one day and we gave him lunch and stuff.. he signed our nametags and took pictures with us. It was fun!



That's pretty cool


----------



## Joanna71985

Here is me and my favorite pirate.


----------



## Katy0708

This is one of my favorite pics...


----------



## shastatikipunch

Me in Downtown Disney. Even though I look pretty ticked off I actually wasn't lol. I have no idea why but this is one of the few pic's of me I actually like.






And this would be me looking dumb at the big fountain thin in Epcot.


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> This is one of my favorite pics...



I know them! I worked with Wendy all the time.


----------



## Katy0708

haha! that is awesome!
i saw "peter" on myspace, and i thought it was weird! but that is awesome!


----------



## Wincaps

the pic with Jack S. is pretty sick not to mention Peter and Wendy! (the first movie I ever saw was Peter Pan) i can't wait to start my own collection of pic with characters.


----------



## Katy0708

Yeah! getting to meet the characters is my favorite part! i will go to the parks, just to get autographs and pictures! loser, yes, but i love it!


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> haha! that is awesome!
> i saw "peter" on myspace, and i thought it was weird! but that is awesome!



Yeah, they are both really nice.



Wincaps said:


> the pic with Jack S. is pretty sick not to mention Peter and Wendy! (the first movie I ever saw was Peter Pan) i can't wait to start my own collection of pic with characters.



Thanks! He is really nice.



Katy0708 said:


> Yeah! getting to meet the characters is my favorite part! i will go to the parks, just to get autographs and pictures! loser, yes, but i love it!



Mine too! I created a website- that's how much I love the characters.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, they are both really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! He is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too! I created a website- that's how much I love the characters.



It's kinda a bummer now how they don't just walk around the park like they used too. I guess they had problems with little kids running into Mickey twice in a matter of a few minutes, and it was ruining the illusion for them.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> It's kinda a bummer now how they don't just walk around the park like they used too. I guess they had problems with little kids running into Mickey twice in a matter of a few minutes, and it was ruining the illusion for them.



It was actually more for safety reasons. People were getting hurt.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> It was actually more for safety reasons. People were getting hurt.



Oh, I didn't know that. My mom went to high school with a woman who worked on the concierge level of our hotel, and she was talking to her one day and we asked and she said it was cause of the whole ruining the illusion thing.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

This is a pic of me and favorite asians. HAHA





Me and my otha friend Emily.





me and one of my best friends





My two bestest friends, we're alot of trouble when we're together. haha


----------



## snowprincessofAK

GUESS WHERE I AM!!!


----------



## Wincaps

i cant say i have ever done the Aladdin ride b4!


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa




----------



## Wincaps

just a pic from this past hockey season with the Clemson Tigers!


----------



## Katy0708

Wincaps said:


> just a pic from this past hockey season with the Clemson Tigers!



WHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Brent13

My post count is to low to post pictures.  how many posts do i need?


----------



## Dee/Belle

10


----------



## Brent13

oh ok


----------



## Brent13

1


----------



## DramaQueen

that's a pretty awesome tattoo Brent13!!!! 

here are a few pictures of moi;





this is my most recent...i took it this morning lol. 
cuz that's what i do when i'm waiting to go to school. 





i used to have ridiculously long hair
& i just realized i'm wearing the same shirt in both of these pictures lol






my beloved boyfriend & i


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Gee I wonder who I'm with haha.


----------



## Brent13

DramaQueen said:


> that's a pretty awesome tattoo Brent13!!!!



Thanks =]  I have 4 and i'm waiting for a little extra cash for number 5.


----------



## disneychickforever

This is me





In my Mickey Ears




With my sister at Disney

BTW Awesome Tattoos Brent13.

How did your ex manage to stay in the hotel room at DISNEY WORLD?!?!?!?


----------



## Brent13

disneychickforever said:


> BTW Awesome Tattoos Brent13.
> 
> How did your ex manage to stay in the hotel room at DISNEY WORLD?!?!?!?



She wanted to sleep until 3pm every day, and i didn't pay 2000 dollars to sit around at a hotel,  So i just went to the parks without her.  The kicker is, i took her there to propose at coral reef (which i did).  a few months later... lets just say things didnt work out they way it was planned.


----------



## Brent13

heres some more photos showing my other tattoos since you guys like them. 




"in memory of fallen heroes"




Excuse my hairy man legs.  Those are my cowgirl and indian. Still very much a work in progress.

And yes, they hurt, especially my legs, it was a horribly excruciating 1 hour per leg with many hours left.
Also, my dagger tattoo shown in previous posts says "I live and die for those I love"





photo from my last game.


----------



## ryantab02

This is me right before our wedding  

My husband just got accepted to the University of Central Florida and I'm hoping to work for Disney full time in May!


----------



## disneychickforever

That kinda stinks Brett, sorry to hear it.  Better luck next time.

Ryantab, very nice wedding picture, you look beautiful!


----------



## ryantab02

disneychickforever said:


> Ryantab, very nice wedding picture, you look beautiful!



Thank you!  That was very kind of you


----------



## Wincaps

Brent13 said:


> heres some more photos showing my other tattoos since you guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "in memory of fallen heroes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my hairy man legs.  Those are my cowgirl and indian. Still very much a work in progress.
> 
> And yes, they hurt, especially my legs, it was a horribly excruciating 1 hour per leg with many hours left.
> Also, my dagger tattoo shown in previous posts says "I live and die for those I love"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from my last game.



Hey what rinks do u play in NC?! I spent my freshman year playing for App State and now im a sophomore playing hockey Clemson in SC.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

I guess it's about time I do this, lol 





Me and my sister at Epcot, waiting for Illuminations to start!





My family at Palo on the Wonder (I'm on the right)





Just me!  In NYC at Rockafeller Center.


----------



## Brent13

Wincaps said:


> Hey what rinks do u play in NC?! I spent my freshman year playing for App State and now im a sophomore playing hockey Clemson in SC.



I play at the iceplex in raleigh. its NCs only olympic sheet.  The hurricanes used to practice there, but they switched to another sheet in raleigh about 2 years ago.


----------



## huey578

tink_sparkles84 said:


> I tried to make sure that I hadn't posted already ... but ... here's me!



Very pretty


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

thats me
sorry i dont know how to make it any smaller!


----------



## Board57796

Me!






and me doing my favorite activity:


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

Me hanging around the recording room at the University:





With my partner in crime:


----------



## Cali_Sparrow

My most recent photo.


----------



## Deb6648

at the bar (i'm in the middle!)





                 Random one





my brother, sister and me at Disney Nov 2007! (before i got my ears)





Oh yeah and if any other CPers want to add me on FB we can get to know each other and chat about the program!  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=9311397


----------



## Chawsy

Here are a few pics of me  .As you can see I love playing around with photoshop


----------



## Katelynnnnn

how do we post pics?


----------



## Katelynnnnn

I read back some...apparently I have to post ten times or something.


----------



## Brent13

Katelynnnnn said:


> I read back some...apparently I have to post ten times or something.



exactly.  Go reply to two more posts and you're golden.


----------



## csaribay

Haha, always kept forgetting to add pics to this thread. The first photo is a portrait I used when facilitating things (including company issued leader kukui nuts, hah!)






..and the second one is me doing the hukilau/hula in my work location (despite being from Hawaii, I still suck at it).


----------



## Katy0708

OMG Chris!!!
I didn't know you got those nuts! i've always wondered what it would feel like to have those and be in charge! Awesome!


----------



## Katelynnnnn

So, I finally got my tenth post. Here they are.




me and my friend Trevor at Eaglepalooza 2007










me and all my girls! and a few boys. lol





This girl is the love of my life Bridget! I was a bit tipsy in this picture.





me and my bff Rachel (former cp fall 2006-spring2007-she was Mickey Mouse and a bunch of other characters)
we are goofballs


----------



## MAF

Here's me!


----------



## kandeebunny

^~^ Before an anime get together





^~^ Shopping in NYC before seeing Rent (for the like millionth time)





^~^ My best friends and I on my 24th birthday


I am a Fall '08 hopeful...so I hope to see some of you down there!


----------



## porterella

^me and a friend at "It's Tough To Be A Bug"





^Halloween 07





^usual myspace pic


----------



## Chawsy

*Just one more. 
Me being silly ol' Chaws.
10 SLEEPS TILL DISNEYLAND!!!!*


----------



## razzery




----------



## seastars

Hi, I'm Aubrey


----------



## Nikkisugar734

so does anyone know how to post pictures....cuz i can't figure it out!


----------



## ashliejere

My pics. Sorry they're so large. I don't know how to make them smaller.
Me.




My Best Friend and I 





Usual Myspace Pic.


----------



## Nikkisugar734

so i dont know how to post pics...but you can look at my pic on my blog

nikkisugar734.blogspot.com


----------



## ashliejere

NikkiSugar....

Put some pictures on photobucket (www.photobucket.com) (It's really simple to do if you haven't already. Simply go to the website...sign up for free.....then click the add pictures application and add pictures to your computer to the website.) Then once the picture is up there is three different HTML codes below the picture. Pick the last one (I think it's the last one) It will say IMG. Copy that link come back here and paste that IMG link. Your pics will then appear on here. If you haven't done it before or used photobucket..that may seem a little difficult...but trust me..it's really simple.


----------



## Deb6648

Nikkisugar734 said:


> so i dont know how to post pics...but you can look at my pic on my blog
> 
> nikkisugar734.blogspot.com



a really easy way is to just upload your pics at http://www.tinypic.com/  ... then you can choose the size you want it to be and paste the code it gives you in here. you don't have to sign up for any accounts or anything


----------



## Natalie_89

This is Me!


----------



## LittleMameido

Okay, so this is my 10th post. Now I can submit pics.

:3


----------



## LittleMameido

Myself and a techie. We were touring around schools for Cinderella.






My little brother in eyeliner...lol. I did that, fully responsible.






At the el rancho loco.


----------



## mbanks21

Just wanted to say hey to everyone. I actually work at the reservation center in Tampa.


----------



## ilysespieces

LittleMameido said:


> Okay, so this is my 10th post. Now I can submit pics.
> 
> :3



I was wondering why my reply wouldn't post.
Guess I need to stick around for a while before anyone can see what I look like.


----------



## ilysespieces

Me and my best friend, Graig





Me and my other best friend, Alex. Also, did I mention I'm a zombie?





Me and my roommate, Allisa. And I'm a chibi.


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## db4ffc

still waiting for my 10th post and then I can upload a pic!


----------



## RyanS

here I am finally:


























These are around a year, year and a half old. 

This is the most recent one (January I think), I don't look too different but I shaved my head a month ago so my hair is a little shorter but it's getting back to normal length and will be nice looking soon enough.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

RyanS said:


> here I am finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol LOVE the Star Wars shirts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother had that exact same guitar have you been playing for long? And one more thing did you bring your guitar on your CP???


----------



## jeffwayne12

Here are some of me.


----------



## aldango

Indianapolis, 2007:





Epcot Jan 2008:









Animal Kingdom!





Currently looking for something to go to the World with....! lol


----------



## soccercruiser87

heres a picture of me..


----------



## Board57796

aldango said:


> Indianapolis, 2007:



Were you on the Sauber team? I was there in 2006 in the Ferrari pit, that was so incredible!


----------



## aldango

Board57796 said:


> Were you on the Sauber team? I was there in 2006 in the Ferrari pit, that was so incredible!



Oh no, I'm just a HUGE fan of theirs. I was there in 2006 also, but not in the Ferrari pit!


----------



## Board57796

aldango said:


> Oh no, I'm just a HUGE fan of theirs. I was there in 2006 also, but not in the Ferrari pit!



Yeah I am a BMW fan as well (see Avatar...)


----------



## Melonie1121

Me:


----------



## meghaz

Me, on the right.

x


----------



## Haphazard Hero

Cool beans cafe!


----------



## DJ Disney Kid

Im straight ladies! Come and get it!


----------



## ashliejere

Newer..


----------



## jen22va

DJ Disney Kid said:


> Im straight ladies! Come and get it!



and you'll be at Disney this fall???


----------



## DJ Disney Kid

Yes I will, I'll be down in November. Where will you be? LOL


----------



## jen22va

DJ Disney Kid said:


> Yes I will, I'll be down in November. Where will you be? LOL



Ah cool. I'm doing the Fall CP so I'll be there Aug 20th - Jan 9th workin


----------



## Natalie_89

ME and MY BOY




MY BOY




ME


----------



## Natalie_89

Sabbie said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my amazing boyfriend..



ur bf looks like johnny depp


----------



## igo4yellin




----------



## dronein7g

I took these pics a few weeks ago I really like them.
















By the way hi guys this is my first post on the college boards!


----------



## Krystal87

Sorry if these end up really huge, I just copied them from my myspace.












(there were giant high school musical cutouts in our movie theater. lol)


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

These are from Halloween XD


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm such a thread killer XD


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

I am adding a few because I am concieted and love photos of myself!
OK that was supposed to be funny but it's a *little* true. sorry.

Here is me in Paris spending on my only hobby more expensive than Disney: Lolita fashions (if there are others on the board into this PM me )





My 2 job areas-
Fantasyland:





The Great Movie Ride
The old costume 




New costume with one of my BFFs Everett:







I had to add one for all you "cool" people out there:




How's that for some srsly interwebz photography? I am competing with dronein7g to be coolest of the thread! JK JK just teasing!

PS: nice pics everyone.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

SeeWhatTimesDone you have *beautiful* eyes. I read about you taking out your piercings for the program and I always wondered what you looked like. So now we know!

YouJustBideYourTime  You look so much like Alice, I'm entirely shocked they didn't place you as her. I love your dresses. My best friend who I'm doing the program with is equally obsessed with Lolita dresses. If you decide to do another CP in Fall 09, you guys could swap wardrobes.


----------



## razzery

Decided to put up some new pics since I havent put any up in about 6 months.






And then this is me getting ready for my first night bartending.





And obligatory disney picture before I dyed my hair.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> SeeWhatTimesDone you have *beautiful* eyes. I read about you taking out your piercings for the program and I always wondered what you looked like. So now we know!



Thank you very much XD I had to take out nine of them! But it's gonna be worth it. I'm actually kind of glad that I did it; it's not like I could keep them forever. It's sad though because it's like my last step into turning into a full fledged adult

Razzery - You're very pretty! I love your hair color


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thank you very much XD I had to take out nine of them! But it's gonna be worth it. I'm actually kind of glad that I did it; it's not like I could keep them forever. It's sad though because it's like my last step into turning into a full fledged adult



Yeah I know what you mean! I don't have any piercings but I do have tattoos which, unfortunately, you can't take out and wait for them to heal. haha. Pretty soon I'm going to start shopping for different concealers to see if they're coverable!


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Yeah I know what you mean! I don't have any piercings but I do have tattoos which, unfortunately, you can't take out and wait for them to heal. haha. Pretty soon I'm going to start shopping for different concealers to see if they're coverable!



Thanks for the comments about me looking like Alice-I'm still thinking about trying again in the future. Hey, you never know where you'll be in a year or two-with all the moving I've done in the last two years I know that's true  

I'd love to work at Disney again-I was never CP I was FT and I don't think I will do a CP since a-I need to continue with school cuz I took 2 years off to work at Disney already and B-I am getting married so the CP wouldn't be the best choice for me... but I wish I could meet your friend lol! Let her know to be careful what she wears into the parks when she's there because Disney is really funny when it comes to what they think is a costume and they will refuse you entry if they *think* you're violating their rule... I've seen Loli in the parks but also heard of girls being refused entry for wearing it! ...

With the tattoos... Almost every costume they will allow you to wear a long-sleeved either black or white shirt underneath it to cover those (if they're on your arms, I don't know where yours are!)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> Thanks for the comments about me looking like Alice-I'm still thinking about trying again in the future. Hey, you never know where you'll be in a year or two-with all the moving I've done in the last two years I know that's true
> 
> I'd love to work at Disney again-I was never CP I was FT and I don't think I will do a CP since a-I need to continue with school cuz I took 2 years off to work at Disney already and B-I am getting married so the CP wouldn't be the best choice for me... but I wish I could meet your friend lol! Let her know to be careful what she wears into the parks when she's there because Disney is really funny when it comes to what they think is a costume and they will refuse you entry if they *think* you're violating their rule... I've seen Loli in the parks but also heard of girls being refused entry for wearing it! ...
> 
> With the tattoos... Almost every costume they will allow you to wear a long-sleeved either black or white shirt underneath it to cover those (if they're on your arms, I don't know where yours are!)



Thats good advice about the Lolita. It hadn't even crossed my mind!

My tattoos are on my back and a 1 cm star on my hand (eek!). That will be the most important to cover!


----------



## kroberts

I'm not narcissistic, I'm just bad at making decisions, so I'm posting too many pics.   This picture was taken after an a cappella gig, when a bunch of us were trying to "comfortably" fit on one bed.  We used our jenga skills to fit five on a standard twin.




Me and my cousin at camp




My sisters and I goofing off between serious pictures for Christmas.




Me and the garden gnome that is randomly hidden around the greenhouses at my school.  It's always fun to find him.




And this was my last night out with my friends this summer before heading back to school.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

*Me and DBF Ben*






*me at the World in 07 with Donald Duck hee hee. *






*Me at Club Libby Lu with my rockstar makeover. My former girl scout brownie troop went this past summer for their end of year trip. *






*Sorry this one is kinda dark hee hee. *


----------



## pyr8freak87

This was this summer on my 21st






This is me and my best friend on the disney mexican riviera cruise this past summer


----------



## lauraebeth

i had to. . .

circa Christmas day at MK 2005:





aren't I charming: 





and a little more recent picture


----------



## Climber656

I am on the left, lauraebeth is in the middle(it was her birthday), and her friend is on the right.




Again, Me on the right.


----------



## squish86

Here it is!


----------



## bgirl781

This is a picture of my best friend and me (I'm the girl) at DLand last Dec 26th. We were so sad that the pirate ship was closed when we went back in May!


----------



## Natalie_89

FEW PICS OF ME ON HALLOWEEN


----------



## jewjubean

It's me on the right


----------



## mbanks21

Natalie_89 said:


> FEW PICS OF ME ON HALLOWEEN



Dont lie, you wear that outfit every day


----------



## jewjubean

Im on the right


----------



## salvaXdana




----------



## Natalie_89

mbanks21 said:


> Dont lie, you wear that outfit every day



haha yeah true..i wanna be like tink


----------



## Natalie_89

few more of me and my friend xx


----------



## Soarin08

I just realized I haven't uploaded any pics yet!!





Me outside World of Disney this past June.





Me again in my prom dress from this year.


----------



## disney808

just a few of me... bored so i thought id post a few


----------



## YFWE

Me last time I was at Disney, almost two years ago.  (One on the left)






Slightly more recent.


Unfortunately, most of my hair will have to come off once I go in the Spring because of this "Disney Look" thing.  I'm less than excited about that, trust me.


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thats good advice about the Lolita. It hadn't even crossed my mind!
> 
> My tattoos are on my back and a 1 cm star on my hand (eek!). That will be the most important to cover!



About your tattoo, my friend has tattoos and when she went for her interview the guy actually told her what kind of makeup to use...not sure if that helps. I'll ask her what it is if she remembers.

Hay I got in this time wearing Baby the Stars Shine Bright with absolutely no problems! But I'm in vacation mode so my outfits are slightly les...theaterical...than many Lolis lol.

I went down October 2008 to work and play.

Photos!

Did anyone else go during F&W this year? That pearville thing had a funhouse mirror that was supposed to make you look "Pear-shaped" but it really made us look like midgets!





Had a mini-Lolita-photoshoot in EPCOT





MK









I went to MNSSHP in a dress that people always think is an Alice costume-except when I wanted them to, they didn't catch on ._. Oh well lol!


----------



## Hawaiidood

I guess I have to put atleast a few up. These are really bad shots so I apologize, my hair was screwy. I hate winter, its to damn red, I want blonde!
I need to shave too.










Grrrr Im so fat!

Oh and sorry they are so big.


----------



## Natalie_89

newest one of me !


----------



## Hawaiidood

Looking back at my 2 pictures above, would my hair (Non facial) be acceptable for the CP? Ive always prefered a bit longer hair, and only recently have decided to part it, but after reading a bit through the CP site, it seems that my hair is far to long. Are they very strict on weather my hair need to be significantly shorter then it is, or is this an ok length (Or a slight bit shorter)?


----------



## Admb

Hawaiidood said:


> Looking back at my 2 pictures above, would my hair (Non facial) be acceptable for the CP? Ive always prefered a bit longer hair, and only recently have decided to part it, but after reading a bit through the CP site, it seems that my hair is far to long. Are they very strict on weather my hair need to be significantly shorter then it is, or is this an ok length (Or a slight bit shorter)?




It definately needs to be shorter :/

Depending on the manager of course, they can not allow you to work for not looking the part. I constantly got warned when I dyed my hair light brown/blonde because it had slightly obvious highlights and lowlights.

Guy friends of mine actually got warnings on their record card and sent home for the day for having noticable stubble/facial hair, so be careful about that! Unless you want to go the Disney Look way and grow a creepy mustache... since that is allowed for some reason.


----------



## skoul

just posting to get my 10 to PM


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Well I guess it's about time I post a picture of myself, though it's not recent since i havn't been in the mood to use my camera  besides on Halloween


----------



## sylvesterT21

Admb said:


> It definately needs to be shorter :/
> 
> Depending on the manager of course, they can not allow you to work for not looking the part. I constantly got warned when I dyed my hair light brown/blonde because it had slightly obvious highlights and lowlights.
> 
> Guy friends of mine actually got warnings on their record card and sent home for the day for having noticable stubble/facial hair, so be careful about that! Unless you want to go the Disney Look way and grow a creepy mustache... since that is allowed for some reason.



hey don't go dissing Walt's creepy mustache! lol


----------



## Korey_87

I'll put a couple pictures up. They didn't post as pictures, but just click on the link to check them out!!!






Just a classic face photo






Action shot on space mountain


----------



## Admb

I've worked for Disney before and am interviewing once more for a summer international college program, so I figured I show throw some up here since it's nice to know that I might recognize people once I get down there!

How white I was when I started working there: 








How delightfully yellow tan I was when I was finished working there and came home:










When the Brother Bears used to hang around the Canadian Pavillion! Love that movie!









And at the princess breakfast in Norway! I rrrreally love the princesses


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Hey All!  I'm Casey, a dance teacher, 24, Fall 09 Hopeful, from Upstate NY.  I know I'm an oldie but don't hold it against me  

PS It's my first time posting pics so if I suck and they're huge or something I apologize in advance.

This is me getting mauled by an alligator from my fish bowl at Brother Jimmy's in NYC.





This was from a group shot at a party celebrating my friends KNOT (Kids not on treatment) aka basically she had a childhood cancer and has been cancer free 5 years meaning shes essentially cured. 





One more fun one, from Halloween this year in Baltimore we went as Beerfest and we made up a team Italy (even though I'm not Italian I think I passed)


----------



## DisneyDancin7

I don't really have a lot to choose from on my computer, but here are a couple of me...

Me and Tyler Hilton (musician):





Senior photo, lol:


----------



## grumblegrumble

disneydancin, you're really cute


----------



## DisneyDancin7

grumblegrumble said:


> disneydancin, you're really cute



haha...awww, thank you...thats very sweet


----------



## 2005s4

I'm a little late to the party


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

New ones of me, why not! haha

me





Me and my BFFL Monica, we've been best friends since we were seven and now we both work for WDW <3





me and my bf Floyd <3





toot toot


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Oh oh I wanna play!

These are some from the photoshoot I had with my BFF in MK last week.
















And at AK the next day.





I'm on the left.





I love Chip & Dale =]


----------



## Beastie

Hiya everyone~! My name is Jordan, and I applied for the Fall '09 CP. My phone interview is next week. This is my first time applying and hopefully not the last! I love WDW, and I go on vacation with my family every year. Last year we went for Halloween and Christmas. It was a blast! Here's a picture of me with my mom, the one who started my Disney addiction (it's all her fault!):






Over the years I've become the staff photographer on our family vacations. I applied to be a PhotoPass photographer, so wish me luck!






One of the things that I am looking forward to is being in WDW during the Food & Wine Festival. This is a picture of me with my little sister at Party for the Senses last year. It's a F&W event held every Saturday night. I hope to attend one or two during my CP.  






I'm currently finishing my sophomore year in college, and I have a double major in business management and economics. I'm looking forward to having fun in WDW; I need a break from all of the homework!  

I hope to meet some of you there!  

-Jordan


----------



## Brent13

If any of you like acoustic singer songwriter type stuff, you should check out my music. www.myspace.com/coldwaterharbor
Add me if you like it


----------



## Rufio

nice face- classic mischievious pondering....

any who you still working down in DWorld?
Professional Internship?


----------



## Brent13

Rufio said:


> nice face- classic mischievious pondering....
> 
> any who you still working down in DWorld?
> Professional Internship?



No im back home now, But i hope to be going down for the Fall CP


----------



## Ahhhhshley




----------



## jusTine87

I would LOVE to get married in Disney World. It is the happiest place on Earth!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin




----------



## LittleAlice

It's me!!! I was alice for halloween and so was my little sister though she is blonde and about 4' tall so she looked cuter

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1096705&op=3&o=global&view=global&subj=525584055&id=566541972


at my homecoming..im the normal looking one


----------



## LittleAlice

wow..i fail at putting photos....can someone help??


----------



## soundimagineer

i've been around for a few months, but i'm finally getting around to this.


my best friend customizes hoodies as a hobby, and this disney one she made me was one of her prototypes:






and of course, with my favorite superhero on my most recent visit:


----------



## savannahjean85




----------



## Revulkcor

Well my other pictures of me and my fiance from our latest Disney trip are on my other computer I believe, I can't seem to find them, here is a picture or two of me...


----------



## ToriPeanut

hii


----------



## splashmountain86

The DGF and I with the Mouse 




I love statues of Walt.


----------



## Courtney88

soundimagineer said:


> i've been around for a few months, but i'm finally getting around to this.
> 
> 
> my best friend customizes hoodies as a hobby, and this disney one she made me was one of her prototypes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, with my favorite superhero on my most recent visit:





Just as a hobby?! Wow! She shouls try selling those, they're awesome, I would totally buy it!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Me and the DBF <3  





Not the full pic, but my halloween costume was called "tea party princess" which was the female version of the mad hatter! so i called it the mad hatress =] *note the tea cup hat! lol  





My hostees opening night P.F Chang's in Goodyear =]] 





Disney pic =] Disneyland 07, New Orleans Square. They picked me to dance on stage! I got so many beads 

Thanks<33


----------



## fathomsbelow

Pictures of me!





Me and my NY peeps! From L-R: My friends Kaitlin, Jen, and Meghann and I. Meghann and Jen are my two of my best friends.





Halloween at my old work! The show closed January 4th.





Me and my roommates Jessica and Cressa. We have our little tiffs but I couldn't imagine living with anyone else.

And now Disney pictures!

My friend Courtney and I took a trip down to Disney World for a week in August.




Expedition Everest! We rode it six times in two days.





Courtney and I in Tomorrowland waiting for our friend Cathy. My shirt has Ursula on it, and says "Whole Lotta Woman" on the back. Awesome.





My family would always try to make a point of taking me to Disney around my birthday (October 27th) every year. We ALWAYS went to Tony's in the Magic Kingdom. On this trip, I made my mom, brother, and even my grandpa wear the same black Winnie the Pooh shirt I did. I got that button and I still wear it on my birthday every year.





My brother and I in front of Dumbo. My brother is now 6'5, 250 lbs.


----------



## jellipop

I'm on the right, my friend Shannon did the CP last year and loved it!


----------



## jedihunny

N/a


----------



## domi108

A recent pic of me from 2 days ago in Orlando. What a sunny day it was going to Downtown Disney! :]


----------



## stephanie1755

DisneyDancin7 said:


> I don't really have a lot to choose from on my computer, but here are a couple of me...
> 
> Me and Tyler Hilton (musician):
> 
> I am totally jealous of your picture with Tyler Hilton!!!


----------



## jellipop

stephanie1755 said:


> DisneyDancin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a lot to choose from on my computer, but here are a couple of me...
> 
> Me and Tyler Hilton (musician):
> 
> I am totally jealous of your picture with Tyler Hilton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same!! I love that boy!!  (Him and i got married a few years ago too LOL...whenever I would meet a celebrity I had them sign a marriage certificate, it was more interesting than a regular autograph haha!
> 
> Link to it!
Click to expand...


----------



## GiggleGoddess

jusTine87 said:


> I would LOVE to get married in Disney World. It is the happiest place on Earth!



Have you been in the DCP before???  I'm playing the waiting game right now...


----------



## Wiisa

I've never posted pics in a thread before...I just threw them up on photobucket, but now do I copy and paste the LINK or the HTML?


----------



## Wiisa

GiggleGoddess said:


> Have you been in the DCP before???  I'm playing the waiting game right now...



As far as the weddings goes...did anyone see the Dream Disney Weddings on TV last night? I recorded it, but then discovered I don't have that channel...lol..whatever WE is...


----------



## Wiisa

That is so awesome they let you dance, Jordyn!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wiisa said:


> I've never posted pics in a thread before...I just threw them up on photobucket, but now do I copy and paste the LINK or the HTML?



I've always used the IMG code (the last of the 4 choices).


----------



## Wiisa

Hi guys. I have a few pictures, but nothing fun with characters ! It was cool to see pics of everyone. Very, very nice to meet you all.

<a href="http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n173/sublimescarlet15/?action=view&current=Lisa11.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n173/sublimescarlet15/Lisa11.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/n173/sublimescarlet15/?action=view&current=Lisa19.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n173/sublimescarlet15/Lisa19.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Never put a pic in a thread before, so I hope this works!


----------



## Wiisa

*sigh* Let's try this again...LOL...taking Joanna's advice....


----------



## Wiisa

PyxiiDustt said:


> Oh oh I wanna play!
> 
> These are some from the photoshoot I had with my BFF in MK last week.
> 
> 
> And at AK the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Chip & Dale =]




Hi girl! will you still be there in Aug  lol



Beastie said:


> Hiya everyone~! My name is Jordan, and I applied for the Fall '09 CP. My phone interview is next week. This is my first time applying and hopefully not the last! I love WDW, and I go on vacation with my family every year. Last year we went for Halloween and Christmas. It was a blast! Here's a picture of me with my mom, the one who started my Disney addiction (it's all her fault!):
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've become the staff photographer on our family vacations. I applied to be a PhotoPass photographer, so wish me luck!
> 
> 
> One of the things that I am looking forward to is being in WDW during the Food & Wine Festival. This is a picture of me with my little sister at Party for the Senses last year. It's a F&W event held every Saturday night. I hope to attend one or two during my CP.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently finishing my sophomore year in college, and I have a double major in business management and economics. I'm looking forward to having fun in WDW; I need a break from all of the homework!
> 
> I hope to meet some of you there!
> 
> -Jordan



jordan, nice to meet you...did you get Photopass? whats your arrival date?



Brent13 said:


> If any of you like acoustic singer songwriter type stuff, you should check out my music. www.myspace.com/coldwaterharbor
> Add me if you like it




Hi Brent, I love your pics! Your music is pretty awesome btw.




Hawaiidood said:


> I guess I have to put atleast a few up. These are really bad shots so I apologize, my hair was screwy. I hate winter, its to damn red, I want blonde!
> I need to shave too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrr Im so fat!
> 
> Oh and sorry they are so big.



Not fat geez. Don't hate on yourself, you look healthy, young and vibrant!



Admb said:


> I've worked for Disney before and am interviewing once more for a summer international college program, so I figured I show throw some up here since it's nice to know that I might recognize people once I get down there!
> 
> How white I was when I started working there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How delightfully yellow tan I was when I was finished working there and came home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Brother Bears used to hang around the Canadian Pavillion! Love that movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at the princess breakfast in Norway! I rrrreally love the princesses
> 
> YOU should be a princess!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyAfternoonKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All!  I'm Casey, a dance teacher, 24, Fall 09 Hopeful, from Upstate NY.  I know I'm an oldie but don't hold it against me
> 
> PS It's my first time posting pics so if I suck and they're huge or something I apologize in advance.
> 
> This is me getting mauled by an alligator from my fish bowl at Brother Jimmy's in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from a group shot at a party celebrating my friends KNOT (Kids not on treatment) aka basically she had a childhood cancer and has been cancer free 5 years meaning shes essentially cured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more fun one, from Halloween this year in Baltimore we went as Beerfest and we made up a team Italy (even though I'm not Italian I think I passed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your arrival date? I guess I'm an oldie too...maybe slightly  Did you get your letter yet?
> 
> 
> 
> jewjubean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on the right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BEAN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Krystal87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if these end up really huge, I just copied them from my myspace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (there were giant high school musical cutouts in our movie theater. lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Krystal, are you coming down in Fall?
> 
> 
> 
> pyr8freak87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was this summer on my 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my best friend on the disney mexican riviera cruise this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like an awesome time,  Happy late bday! What's your arrival day?
Click to expand...


----------



## Beastie

> jordan, nice to meet you...did you get Photopass? whats your arrival date?



Hey, nice to meet you! I didn't get PhotoPass...  but you'll still see me walking around the parks with my camera on my off hours.  I got Merchandise and I'll be arriving on August 10th. Welcome to the DIS Boards!


----------



## Wiisa

oh well! Maybe they are reserving many of the roles like PP for fulltimers since the hiring freeze? joanna did say she saw someone on dfacebook with it but either way merchandise is gunna be a blast! Any top spots you want? I am picturing myself there, ok big on visialization LOL. So I've got my whole family picturing  me in a silly outfit working in the park.  I guess I'll have to give them a more detailed image if I get accepted.


----------



## Brent13

Wiisa said:


> Hi Brent, I love your pics! Your music is pretty awesome btw.



Thank you!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Wiisa said:


> That is so awesome they let you dance, Jordyn!



haha it seriously was!

they came into new orleans square and started playing music. the lady leading the group was in a beautiful new orleans marti gra style gown. she was so alluring! she was like dancing around the stage and i was dancing in front in the audience, ive danced since i was 4 i cant help it haha. so her assistant guy was giving me beads! then they were like we need some help up here! they came right over to me and were like "you know we need you up here!" so i went up and danced it was sickkkk!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*This is just little old me (yes i look young, but I'm actually 19) I took this on a random day, laying on my bed  *


----------



## Wiisa

So pretty! Glad to put a face to the name.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Wiisa said:


> So pretty! Glad to put a face to the name.



*Thank you  I really want to be a Character Performer (hopefully for an Iridessa look-alike lol)....does anyone think that I can probably pass for her???  *


----------



## Simple_Motions

Heres me with my crazy myspace angles XD





And me and my friend ryan XD


----------



## shaniac

Great pics everyone!


----------



## 2005s4

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *This is just little old me (yes i look young, but I'm actually 19) I took this on a random day, laying on my bed  *



very pretty! good to see another local disney lover


----------



## Jelliebean

Here's me...(I looooove cupcakes, ha ha)






And






Ha ha oh, and I've just noticed you can see my pin thing hanging in the background (as well as my microbiology book and my unmade bed, hee hee).


----------



## Simple_Motions

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *This is just little old me (yes i look young, but I'm actually 19) I took this on a random day, laying on my bed  *



Wow, You're wicked pretty


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Simple_Motions said:


> Wow, You're wicked pretty



*Wow....thank you! *blushes**


----------



## taigirl87

Simple_Motions said:


> Wow, You're wicked pretty



I agree!


----------



## taigirl87

This is me! ha ha ha! well me without my glasses, and all prettied up for a dance  






and this is me with my glasses and just being silly ha ha.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> I agree!



*wow....I honestly didn't think that I was THAT pretty...but thank you for the nice comments!  But you're also very pretty as well....including your eyes....I'm so JEALOUS of them!*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *wow....I honestly didn't think that I was THAT pretty...but thank you for the nice comments!  But you're also very pretty as well....including your eyes....I'm so JEALOUS of them!*



why thank you *blush* i think my eyes are my best feature


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> why thank you *blush* i think my eyes are my best feature



*I must admit...they are! But from what I've been reading from your posts on here....your personality is very pretty too *


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I must admit...they are! But from what I've been reading from your posts on here....your personality is very pretty too *



thanks again  and i wouldnt have guessed you were as young as you 
are from your posts because you seem like a fairly easy going gal, and fun too! but you can be fun at any age i guess ha ha.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> thanks again  and i wouldnt have guessed you were as young as you
> are from your posts because you seem like a fairly easy going gal, and fun too! but you can be fun at any age i guess ha ha.



*LOL...if you didn't know my age...how old would you have thought I was?*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *LOL...if you didn't know my age...how old would you have thought I was?*



about my age. i always assume people are my age though. and so many people look younger than they really are in Utah. i get alot of people thinking im 16!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> about my age. i always assume people are my age though. and so many people look younger than they really are in Utah. i get alot of people thinking im 16!



*I can see why! You do look young! But at least people think you're 16! Down here in Florida, people seriously think im 12!*


----------



## Jelliebean

taigirl87 said:


> about my age. i always assume people are my age though. and so many people look younger than they really are in Utah. i get alot of people thinking im 16!



Omg, people always think I am around 16 or 17! Right after I turned 20 I went to go pick my brother up from MIDDLE SCHOOL and the secretary lady thought I was a student at the school, and wouldn't let me take my brother until she called my mom to verify. It was so funny.


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I can see why! You do look young! But at least people think you're 16! Down here in Florida, people seriously think im 12!*



oh wow! i have a friend who is 14 i think(i always forget ha ha) and she looks like she could be older than me! 



Jelliebean said:


> Omg, people always think I am around 16 or 17! Right after I turned 20 I went to go pick my brother up from MIDDLE SCHOOL and the secretary lady thought I was a student at the school, and wouldn't let me take my brother until she called my mom to verify. It was so funny.



ha ha that is funny! I went to this mother daughter sorta thing at a local store near my home, and they gave away things to the first one hundred people over 18, and they almost didnt give me one, cuz they thought i was younger, i told them i was 20(at the time)!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> oh wow! i have a friend who is 14 i think(i always forget ha ha) and she looks like she could be older than me!
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha that is funny! I went to this mother daughter sorta thing at a local store near my home, and they gave away things to the first one hundred people over 18, and they almost didnt give me one, cuz they thought i was younger, i told them i was 20(at the time)!



*oh wow! what was horrible for me was that last week, I had to go to the movies to see "Slumdog Millionaire" for an essay in English. When i was going to pay for my ticket, the lady at the counter was like "im sorry, you have to be at least 17, but accompanied by an adult to see the movie." I told her i was 19 and showed her my ID, but then she called her manager on me because she thought I was lying, and the ID was fake!*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *oh wow! what was horrible for me was that last week, I had to go to the movies to see "Slumdog Millionaire" for an essay in English. When i was going to pay for my ticket, the lady at the counter was like "im sorry, you have to be at least 17, but accompanied by an adult to see the movie." I told her i was 19 and showed her my ID, but then she called her manager on me because she thought I was lying, and the ID was fake!*



that is such a sad story! i am glad i havent run into big problems like that yet


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> oh wow! i have a friend who is 14 i think(i always forget ha ha) and she looks like she could be older than me!
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha that is funny! I went to this mother daughter sorta thing at a local store near my home, and they gave away things to the first one hundred people over 18, and they almost didnt give me one, cuz they thought i was younger, i told them i was 20(at the time)!





taigirl87 said:


> that is such a sad story! i am glad i havent run into big problems like that yet



*LUCKY! *


----------



## Jelliebean

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *oh wow! what was horrible for me was that last week, I had to go to the movies to see "Slumdog Millionaire" for an essay in English. When i was going to pay for my ticket, the lady at the counter was like "im sorry, you have to be at least 17, but accompanied by an adult to see the movie." I told her i was 19 and showed her my ID, but then she called her manager on me because she thought I was lying, and the ID was fake!*



That happened to me before. I was at a restaurant and ordered a drink and she had to take my license back to be checked. It's worse for a movie though, I think, lol. I got carded trying to buy sparklers once. They were like "Excuse me, you have to be 16 to buy these..." And I was like "I am 21."


----------



## taigirl87

Jelliebean said:


> That happened to me before. I was at a restaurant and ordered a drink and she had to take my license back to be checked. It's worse for a movie though, I think, lol. I got carded trying to buy sparklers once. They were like "Excuse me, you have to be 16 to buy these..." And I was like "I am 21."



i dont think i have ever been carded to buy fireworks, but utah has sucky ones anyways


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i have very similar stories like you guys. when i was between 10 to 12 years old people seriously thought i was 18-20 (i had developed early). when i was 20 people thought i was about 13-15. a month ago i went out to eat with family and when we all ordered drinks the waiter brought me my drink in a "kids" cup. when i go to the movies with my sisters, sometimes the cashiers rings up a kids ticket thinking i'm a kid. for some time it was great when people were jelous because of the fact that i looked so young but after a while the affect where's off and it really gets old. waht's interesting though is that i'm never carded for anything! i take my id out but i'm hardly asked for it.


----------



## taigirl87

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i have very similar stories like you guys. when i was between 10 to 12 years old people seriously thought i was 18-20 (i had developed early). when i was 20 people thought i was about 13-15. a month ago i went out to eat with family and when we all ordered drinks the waiter brought me my drink in a "kids" cup. when i go to the movies with my sisters, sometimes the cashiers rings up a kids ticket thinking i'm a kid. for some time it was great when people were jelous because of the fact that i looked so young but after a while the affect where's off and it really gets old. waht's interesting though is that i'm never carded for anything! i take my id out but i'm hardly asked for it.



that can have its perks. i honestly wouldnt mind if i could order from the kids menu many times. i did the other day at ihop though. the waiter was nice and let me


----------



## stephanie1755

I have had the exact opposite happen to me haha.. i was at dinner with my family and everyone was ordering drinks I was like 18 at the time and my sister who is 7 years older than me had her boyfriend with us they took our drink orders and when they brought them back out the waiter gave me my sisters boyfriends drink and when we said it wasn't my drink but his they carded him again.  When I was younger I looked older for my age, now I think I look my age.


----------



## taigirl87

stephanie1755 said:


> I have had the exact opposite happen to me haha.. i was at dinner with my family and everyone was ordering drinks I was like 18 at the time and my sister who is 7 years older than me had her boyfriend with us they took our drink orders and when they brought them back out the waiter gave me my sisters boyfriends drink and when we said it wasn't my drink but his they carded him again.  When I was younger I looked older for my age, now I think I look my age.



for some reason i dont think i will ever look my age, till im much older that is


----------



## MaryPoppins86

taigirl87 said:


> that can have its perks. i honestly wouldnt mind if i could order from the kids menu many times. i did the other day at ihop though. the waiter was nice and let me



i know what you mean. a lot of times i hate being short and people thinking i'm still a kid but sometimes i don't mind, like now. since my height is in the "special consideration" range.

most of my good pics are on an sd card. as soon as i find it, i'll post a pic of me.


----------



## taigirl87

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i know what you mean. a lot of times i hate being short and people thinking i'm still a kid but sometimes i don't mind, like now. since my height is in the "special consideration" range.
> 
> most of my good pics are on an sd card. as soon as i find it, i'll post a pic of me.



im in the dead range  but hooray for good pics! i love seeing pics so i can put faces to names


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

So ya'll... This is me   





Goofing off during my off days - Spring 07 CP


----------



## taigirl87

Golden_Eagle426 said:


> So ya'll... This is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing off during my off days - Spring 07 CP



that last one is so awesome! i love how goofy and fun it is!


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

haha Thanks!  Spur of the moment type of thing for me

more random pics
Me reppin' my favorite Sports team and Player





CP Graduation - Artist Rendering of me... I didn't draw this


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Simple_Motions said:


> Wow, You're wicked pretty





Simple_Motions said:


> A lot of people say I look older  They say I look about 25. Im 19 XD But when I had my different colored hair (unnatural colors) they all said I looked younger
> 
> EDIT:
> Colored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? XD younger or older?




*You do look a bit younger with unnatural hair color...but to me...you look younger because you're not wearing your glasses*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *You do look a bit younger with unnatural hair color...but to me...you look younger because you're not wearing your glasses*



i agree, the unnatural color really makes you look young!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*The same thing goes for me! For some reason, when i wear a little makeup, I look my age...or older











See the difference??*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *The same thing goes for me! For some reason, when i wear a little makeup, I look my age...or older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference??*



you look so much older in the first one! i like them both though


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> you look so much older in the first one! i like them both though



*Thank you  I took those pictures about a week apart from each other...the picture on top was my seinor picture....and I took the second one about a week later lol  *


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Thank you  I took those pictures about a week apart from each other...the picture on top was my seinor picture....and I took the second one about a week later lol  *



i was thinking the top was a senior photo!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

taigirl87 said:


> i was thinking the top was a senior photo!



*Yeah...thats my senior pic! I sometimes don't even recognize me...I'm not used to seeing myself mature like that  *


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Yeah...thats my senior pic! I sometimes don't even recognize me...I'm not used to seeing myself mature like that  *



i get like that in alot of my pics, i will be all like "dang is that really me?"


----------



## reborn120

Ah! you have a parrot! What kind? I am interest in getting a parrot. I love 'em!


----------



## Simple_Motions

reborn120 said:


> Ah! you have a parrot! What kind? I am interest in getting a parrot. I love 'em!



He's a Green Cheeked Conure. Conures In my opinion are always the best. I also have a cockatiel and a servere macaw. The servere macaw is a pain in the butt


----------



## maggie.groce

This was me on Christmas Day with my Dog Preston 





This was me two years ago at Prom with my best friend - I am on the right


----------



## taigirl87

maggie.groce said:


> This was me on Christmas Day with my Dog Preston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me two years ago at Prom with my best friend - I am on the right




I dont see the pictures


----------



## maggie.groce

I know - it's not working haha. - I will try again


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Sonic, baby!






My kicks. People often tell me I have too many shoes. I tell them there's no such thing.


----------



## taigirl87

~Zephyr~ said:


> My kicks. People often tell me I have too many shoes. I tell them there's no such thing.



i agree! you cant have too many shoes!


----------



## Jelliebean

~Zephyr~ said:


> My kicks. People often tell me I have too many shoes. I tell them there's no such thing.



There IS no such thing..Shoes rule.

Also.. YAY to Michigan, I'm from there as well (other side of the state from Kzoo, however)


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Too cool. I'm actually from Detroit, but I go to Western.


----------



## Jelliebean

~Zephyr~ said:


> Too cool. I'm actually from Detroit, but I go to Western.



I grew up in Plymouth-Canton and live in Commerce now. Yay MI


----------



## maggie.groce

Christmas Day 2008 with my dog Preston 





My friend Ashley and I in Cali when we went to Disneyland - I am on the right.





Me and My best friend Laura at Prom in 2007 - I am on the right


----------



## taigirl87

maggie.groce said:


> Christmas Day 2008 with my dog Preston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Ashley and I in Cali when we went to Disneyland - I am on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and My best friend Laura at Prom in 2007 - I am on the right



Yay! you got it to work! i love that last picture of you at prom! wow! its so pretty!

and what kind of dog is that?


----------



## maggie.groce

Aww thanks! He's a pappillion, it's means butterfly in French, kinda like a pomeranian.


----------



## taigirl87

maggie.groce said:


> Aww thanks! He's a pappillion, it's means butterfly in French, kinda like a pomeranian.



je parle francais! ha ha well not alot cuz its rusty, but i knew that  ha ha. i have a pomeranian, so that is why i asked oh ill post a picture of me and my puppy! his name is todd!






this is todd! well the back of him ha ha






and another one of him


----------



## maggie.groce

He's so cute - Haha I have an uncle named Todd


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Very cute pictures!  Je m'appelle Jessica.  I'm VERY rusty...I took a year in high school and a semester in college...I really love the language.  Tu T'appelle comment?  LOL.


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> Very cute pictures!  Je m'appelle Jessica.  I'm VERY rusty...I took a year in high school and a semester in college...I really love the language.  Tu T'appelle comment?  LOL.



Thanks! i LOVE taking pictures. and i used to just use my phone, but then i got my camera for Christmas so i take even more picturs and in better quality! ha ha. i took about 7 years of French, i can read it better than i can speak it though, but my friend who speaks it fluently is going to help me


----------



## GiggleGoddess

I love speaking it!...It's so cool!  Only downside is that my BF doesn't like France or French...he has his reasons and that's fine with me.  It's just a bummer I won't be able to talk about it much or speak it around him but that's ok b/c I just tell him languages and stuff are a girl thing (learned that in psychology).  Oh well...I still love him to pieces and glad I've found some peeps online who are into it also


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> I love speaking it!...It's so cool!  Only downside is that my BF doesn't like France or French...he has his reasons and that's fine with me.  It's just a bummer I won't be able to talk about it much or speak it around him but that's ok b/c I just tell him languages and stuff are a girl thing (learned that in psychology).  Oh well...I still love him to pieces and glad I've found some peeps online who are into it also



its a girl thing? huh interesting. i know LOADS of guys who like languages and your always welcome to speak it with me!


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

My signature broody pic


----------



## GiggleGoddess

To Taigirl87:
Yeah well its not only limited to girls, lol.  It has something to do with how our brains are wired.  It would be great if you could re-teach me the basics...

To everyone who has posted photos:
Nice photos everyone!!!


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> To Taigirl87:
> Yeah well its not only limited to girls, lol.  It has something to do with how our brains are wired.  It would be great if you could re-teach me the basics...
> 
> To everyone who has posted photos:
> Nice photos everyone!!!



i will try my hardest! lol. but first i gotta get help from my friend who i am going on a date with tonight  ha ha


----------



## GiggleGoddess

taigirl87 said:


> i will try my hardest! lol. but first i gotta get help from my friend who i am going on a date with tonight  ha ha


ohhhh...who is your friend???? *smiling*


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> ohhhh...who is your friend???? *smiling*



his name is bob  lol. we were actually each others first dates years and years ago on new years eve. ha ha. his sister married my mom's best friends son(confuse you yet? ha ha) last summer, and so my mom's best friend is wanting us to get married so her and my mom can really be related. its so silly! but yeah...we are just friends right now. but still, a date is a date right?


----------



## GiggleGoddess

taigirl87 said:


> his name is bob  lol. we were actually each others first dates years and years ago on new years eve. ha ha. his sister married my mom's best friends son(confuse you yet? ha ha) last summer, and so my mom's best friend is wanting us to get married so her and my mom can really be related. its so silly! but yeah...we are just friends right now. but still, a date is a date right?


OMG!!! My BF's name is Bob!


----------



## taigirl87

GiggleGoddess said:


> OMG!!! My BF's name is Bob!



oh my gosh! what a coincidence! lol that is too funny!


----------



## LeanneW

Okay, so I'm trying to get up to my 10 post count so I can post a pic. But hey taigirl, I'm merchandise Fall 09 too!


----------



## jellipop

~Zephyr~ said:


> Sonic, baby!









<3333 Sonic! LoL!  Old school baby!!


----------



## LeanneW

Okay, got the 10 posts! 





me and my favorite ride. Disneyland Grad Nite 2008.





I'm on the left.

ETA: Ugh, sorry they're so huge. Can't figure out how to downsize them.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ok, i promised i'd post a pic when i found my sd card. there weren't much that i could find of me that were great. i have another sd card but i can't find that. my things tend to get lost whenever i come back from a vacation or i could just never find them in my luggage, even though i know i packed them.
ok so here is the pic.






i'm the one all the way to the right, in the blue shirt, taking a pic with my favorite nanny.
this is wdw 1900 Park Fare.


----------



## DDRManiac

Dont post here often anymore but i guess i wasn't aware there was even a college board here...so yea..this is me lol

Me at a party somewhere






Me with my friend Krista ::::                                                                              Me and Krista at a bar in Canada








Me DJ'ing a party at my college (Western Michigan)


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Hey!!! I'm a Bronco too!


----------



## MagnumXL200

I took this on my 21st birthday last month


----------



## taigirl87

MagnumXL200 said:


> I took this on my 21st birthday last month



Oh pretty!


----------



## MagnumXL200

Thank you! (I probably look a whole lot worse in person lol)


----------



## taigirl87

MagnumXL200 said:


> Thank you! (I probably look a whole lot worse in person lol)



I highly doubt that!


----------



## DDRManiac

MagnumXL200 said:


> I took this on my 21st birthday last month



American Coaster Enthusiast! Me too! im actually wearing my shirt right now lol


----------



## Uuaww

MagnumXL200 said:


> I took this on my 21st birthday last month



obviously before the antics.


----------



## Missourian

These are some older pictures, but will be more accurate of what I'll look like in August.


Right now I have like a 6 or 7 inch mohawk haha.


----------



## bdm223

Hi! My name is Bethaney and I just applied for the Fall '09 program.  My phone interview is on Monday and I am really excited.  I did the Fall Advantage program in '07, but left early( boy, do I kick myself for that decision!).  I met the most amazing people that I still talk to all the time and I really hope I get the chance to do it again!  SO here are a few pics of me and I hope to meet you guys down there!

the everyday me





two of my favorite people in the world, Jessica and Jamie, during my first program!





my friend katie and I at Keeneland (I'm from Kentucky!)





this is my little sister and I on halloween-i made her into batgirl


----------



## bdm223

Missourian said:


> These are some older pictures, but will be more accurate of what I'll look like in August.
> 
> 
> Right now I have like a 6 or 7 inch mohawk haha.



can you please post a pic of your mohawk? i don't know anyone with one and have only seen the little ones before


----------



## Missourian

bdm223 said:


> can you please post a pic of your mohawk? i don't know anyone with one and have only seen the little ones before




Wow. You are not going to believe this. Awful timing on my part. I'm a bit impulsive, and I was tired of it being so long and having to take care of it when it wasn't spiked (hardly ever was)

I shaved it off tonight at like 9 o'clock. 

I don't know if I have any old pictures or not.

lol. Great. this is awful now I look like a liar. 

How bout a picture of my nearly bald head?


----------



## AtYourService247

Missourian said:


> Wow. You are not going to believe this. Awful timing on my part. I'm a bit impulsive, and I was tired of it being so long and having to take care of it when it wasn't spiked (hardly ever was)
> 
> I shaved it off tonight at like 9 o'clock.
> 
> I don't know if I have any old pictures or not.
> 
> lol. Great. this is awful now I look like a liar.
> 
> How bout a picture of my nearly bald head?



Naaa you dont look like a liar... i had hair down to my bottom and i chopped it off to my shoulders just out of spur of the moment tired of taking care of it or it getting in my way NESS
People cut hair... Besides I dont think a big mowhawk would be acceptable hair style for the disney look..lol


----------



## Missourian

AtYourService247 said:


> Naaa you dont look like a liar... i had hair down to my bottom and i chopped it off to my shoulders just out of spur of the moment tired of taking care of it or it getting in my way NESS
> People cut hair... Besides I dont think a big mowhawk would be acceptable hair style for the disney look..lol




Haha. Thanks for the support. 

I knew I was out of the Disney Look, and I was planning on styaing that way till a few days before I left, but I had one of my implusive moments.


----------



## bdm223

Missourian said:


> Wow. You are not going to believe this. Awful timing on my part. I'm a bit impulsive, and I was tired of it being so long and having to take care of it when it wasn't spiked (hardly ever was)
> 
> I shaved it off tonight at like 9 o'clock.
> 
> I don't know if I have any old pictures or not.
> 
> lol. Great. this is awful now I look like a liar.
> 
> How bout a picture of my nearly bald head?



Haha-That's ok! Everyone has those moments.
Did you shave your head all the way?


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Ok...so I finally decided to post a picture of moi!  Can you spot me?  It's blatantly obvious seeing as how we all love Disney!


----------



## PrincessJordynx

GiggleGoddess said:


> Ok...so I finally decided to post a picture of moi!  Can you spot me?  It's blatantly obvious seeing as how we all love Disney!


ahhhhh Im a host trainer at PF Chang's =]] yay


----------



## Missourian

accidental double post.


----------



## Missourian

bdm223 said:


> Haha-That's ok! Everyone has those moments.
> Did you shave your head all the way?



I used an electric razor with no guard, so it's pretty darn close to being completely gone haha.

I'll post a picture if I can find my USB cable


----------



## piratechick

Here is me with my friend posing with Mickey and Minnie at the Winter Formal hold for our College Program in Fall 2007. I'm the one in the blue dress.


----------



## jellipop

piratechick said:


> Here is me with my friend posing with Mickey and Minnie at the Winter Formal hold for our College Program in Fall 2007. I'm the one in the blue dress.



I love your dress!!  It reminds me of modern version of Belle's dress in the beginning of Beauty and the Beast!

Also...

DISNEY HAS A WINTER FORMAL?!  Dagnabit I need to lose weight and go dress shopping when I'm there!


----------



## piratechick

jellipop said:


> I love your dress!!  It reminds me of modern version of Belle's dress in the beginning of Beauty and the Beast!
> 
> Also...
> 
> DISNEY HAS A WINTER FORMAL?!  Dagnabit I need to lose weight and go dress shopping when I'm there!



Thank you! And yes, they do! The Spring/Spring Advantage have a Spring Formal and The Fall/Fall Advantage have a Winter Formal. I got my dress at the Florida Mall down there.


----------



## jellipop

piratechick said:


> Thank you! And yes, they do! The Spring/Spring Advantage have a Spring Formal and The Fall/Fall Advantage have a Winter Formal. I got my dress at the Florida Mall down there.



See I was a hobo back in the day and I didn't go to prom (pretty much because I really didn't care for a lot of the ppl I had made friends with by the time prom happened) so this makes me like OMG HAPPY because I get to be a regular teenage person who's going to be 23 by the time this happens! LMAO


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Okay, so here's some pics

The last time I was in a Disney Park was February 25th 2005. It was my Senior Trip. The really cool thing about that date, is that on February 25th 2009, four years later, I went to the recruiting session at my campus and got the time set up for my interview.....twas destiny........LOL 

I am on the far left





And here I am at Star Tours, same day.  And here's a more recent pic








And the full version of my avatar...filming a movie at the REAL big thunder mountain lol


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Ok...so I finally decided to post my pic on here b/c not everybody checks out my "about me" page on my blog .  So TAADA!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Funny how some of you were talking about looking young, well I swear I look like a middle-schooler. You guys should tell me what ya'll think. 

Now, this is the default picture I use for pretty much everywhere (Facebook/Twitter/Blog/etc). 






Hm, I should go dig up a picture of when I had long hair...

Anyway, everyone is gorgeous! Disney is going to be/has been filled with some very attractive Cast Members, I do say!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

BabyPiglet said:


> Funny how some of you were talking about looking young, well I swear I look like a middle-schooler. You guys should tell me what ya'll think.
> 
> Now, this is the default picture I use for pretty much everywhere (Facebook/Twitter/Blog/etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just a random picture I took, & I thought it looked like I wanted to eat the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, looks like I have the same shirt on in both of those, even though they were taken like 3 months apart. It's one of my PJ shirts and I think these pictures were taken at like 1 AM or so.
> 
> Hm, I should go dig up a picture of when I had long hair...
> 
> Anyway, everyone is gorgeous! Disney is going to be/has been filled with some very attractive Cast Members, I do say!



hey i recognize the top pick. you're in the fall 2010 facebook group. am i correct? i agree with you on that last sentence you typed.


----------



## BabyPiglet

MaryPoppins86 said:


> hey i recognize the top pick. you're in the fall 2010 facebook group. am i correct? i agree with you on that last sentence you typed.


I sure am!  Are you as well?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

BabyPiglet said:


> I sure am!  Are you as well?



yup, i am. i'm Ann if you want to be friends. i don't go on facebook much. i only signed up to meet other people interested in or doing the cp. and also people who love disney like me.
i was reading your blog one time and you mentioned you were sick a few days ago. feeling any better now? i hope so.


----------



## BabyPiglet

MaryPoppins86 said:


> yup, i am. i'm Ann if you want to be friends. i don't go on facebook much. i only signed up to meet other people interested in or doing the cp. and also people who love disney like me.
> i was reading your blog one time and you mentioned you were sick a few days ago. feeling any better now? i hope so.


Awesome, I'll go an add you now. I've had a FB for a while now, but just realized how amazing it is for meeting DCP people! It and this board are ridiculously useful for me. 

First of all, thank you for reading! Sometimes I think I'm talkin' to myself.  
Secondly, thanks for caring, and yes, I'm feeling much much better. It must've just been one of those 24 hour virus things. 
(You should add me on there! Do you have a blog?)


----------



## The Jet Rodriguez89

=)=)=)


----------



## MaryPoppins86

BabyPiglet said:


> Awesome, I'll go an add you now. I've had a FB for a while now, but just realized how amazing it is for meeting DCP people! It and this board are ridiculously useful for me.
> 
> First of all, thank you for reading! Sometimes I think I'm talkin' to myself.
> Secondly, thanks for caring, and yes, I'm feeling much much better. It must've just been one of those 24 hour virus things.
> (You should add me on there! Do you have a blog?)



no, i don't have a blog, well at least for the cp. i don't usually blog because i never either i never have anything to type or am just too lazy to do it. it is great meeting people who are in or interested or applying for the dcp.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ok here is another pic of me. and a much better one at that!






this is from my junior prom. i'm the one in the black/pink dress.
a funny little thing. i amd 4'11 and the guy i'm standing next to (my date of course) is i believe 6'1. i am wearing heels but they only made me about 2.5 inches taller.


----------



## BabyPiglet

MaryPoppins86 said:


> ok here is another pic of me. and a much better one at that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from my junior prom. i'm the one in the black/pink dress.
> a funny little thing. i amd 4'11 and the guy i'm standing next to (my date of course) is i believe 6'1. i am wearing heels but they only made me about 2.5 inches taller.


Very pretty! You're pretty short, you'd be perfect for Mouse height!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

BabyPiglet said:


> Very pretty!



thanks



BabyPiglet said:


> You're pretty short, you'd be perfect for Mouse height!



that's what i'm hoping for since my true height is already in the "special consideration" range.


----------



## jonathanlikestrains

oh my gosh, y'all are so pretty!

i don't have any pics of myself on this computer (usin' my cousins!) but i did make this video for anyone who wanted to know me better and my pictures in that!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNNseaG7zUE

check it out!


----------



## jessicaromo273

there ya are.


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

Me!


----------



## Beastie

-Rockettower Plaza- said:


> Me!



Cute pic, Maggie.


----------



## JonnyJ18

thats some picture of me all that i really had on my computer sorry they are so big i have no idea how to make them a different size.


----------



## Tashiana T

JonnyJ18 said:


> thats some picture of me all that i really had on my computer sorry they are so big i have no idea how to make them a different size.



nice pictures! 

when are you doing your cp?


----------



## JonnyJ18

Tashiana T said:


> nice pictures!
> 
> when are you doing your cp?



I check in august 19....what about you


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

Beastie said:


> Cute pic, Maggie.



Thank you! It was taken at my best friend's wedding at Cumberland Falls. ^_^


----------



## Tashiana T

JonnyJ18 said:


> I check in august 19....what about you



I check in May 20th. Ill be doing hospitality. What position do you have? maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Tashiana T said:


> I check in May 20th. Ill be doing hospitality. What position do you have? maybe we will run into each other.



*I check in May 20th as well! Maybe we will run into each other on Check-In day!*


----------



## JonnyJ18

Tashiana T said:


> I check in May 20th. Ill be doing hospitality. What position do you have? maybe we will run into each other.



im doing bell service dispatch so there is a solid chance of us running into each other especially if we get the same resort


----------



## Tashiana T

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I check in May 20th as well! Maybe we will run into each other on Check-In day!*



Awesome! maybe we WIll run into each other at check-in!!!

What time do plan on getting there?


----------



## Tashiana T

JonnyJ18 said:


> im doing bell service dispatch so there is a solid chance of us running into each other especially if we get the same resort



Cool! yea, we might run into each other since our positions go hand in hand. ill let you know what hotel i get when i arrive!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Tashiana T said:


> Awesome! maybe we WIll run into each other at check-in!!!
> 
> What time do plan on getting there?



*I don't know what time I would be getting there, but I'm hoping around 10-ish...since I live 3 hours away from Disney *


----------



## Sawhiskey

From my gf and I's NYE 08 trip.. 

btw, Its a happy NYE necklace in the 1st pic.


----------



## Zee890

20 DAYS! 



I'm doing merchandising btw. So anyone else that is, message me


----------



## Tashiana T

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I don't know what time I would be getting there, but I'm hoping around 10-ish...since I live 3 hours away from Disney *



wow only 3 hours away! thats awesome! i live in illinois so it will take my family and i a couple of days to get there! i plan on getting there super early like 7:30am lol to be the first in line and get the best choice! either way, maybe ill run into you that day!


----------



## Avejajed

moi!


----------



## FrolloFanatic

The first one is my most recent


----------



## tigerlily4787

Here are a couple of pictures...One with my boyfriend and I, and one with just me.  We are leaving for Disney in 3 1/2 days!


----------



## Natalie_89

heres a recenter one of meee


----------



## piratechick

Here are some pictures that I found from my last program. It's from the Graduation Picnic.

*Me and my international CP friend from China, Lily.*





*Me and my friend, Danielle holding our CP diplomas.*





*Me and one of my managers from work.*





*Me and my friend from Puerto Rico, Zuleima.*




*
Me and Goofy on the swings.*


----------



## MaryPoppins86

piratechick said:


> Here are some pictures that I found from my last program. It's from the Graduation Picnic.



i liked the one with you and goofy. so cute.


----------



## piratechick

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i liked the one with you and goofy. so cute.



Thank you! That one is my favorite.


----------



## PetitePixy

I love those pictures piratechick!
Makes me that much more excited to start my program!


----------



## CelticBelle

FrolloFanatic said:


> The first one is my most recent


Does your shirt have a Maltese cross on it?  Firefighter?  Just asking because my fiance is a firefighter and hes trained me pretty well to pick out other firefighters or maltese crosses.



piratechick said:


> Here are some pictures that I found from my last program. It's from the Graduation Picnic.



I saw you did Outdoor foods at DAK!  Me too!    How did you like it?  I have to say that i miss some of the people.


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## disneychickforever

Here are some pictures of me





from my first CP with my contacts





Me and my little sister at ASMu





yay mickey ears!


These images are from like 2 years ago, but I haven't changed that much, so I figure they will still work lol


----------



## barfownz

what's good guys.


----------



## LeanneW

I can't remember if I've done this yet, so here.





Favorite ride 










My family


----------



## Elenadc

Hi! I'm applying for the Spring '10 program.  I didn't get into the Fall '09 program, but I have a feeling it will go better this time. 

 Anyways, here's a pic of me.  I'm really not into pictures, so the very few I have that I like are mostly pics from conventions.  My favorite is this one with Ben Browder of Farscape/Stargate fame.






I've got a couple others with some different actors if anyone wants to see them.

And here's one from when I did the CareerStart program:


----------



## 2005s4

jessicaromo273 said:


>



beautiful


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

- To bring this topic back from the depths with a few pictures


----------



## MTEPCOT55

Here is me at the Magic Kingdom during my Senior Trip in June!





Here is me at Disneyland just a few weeks ago!


----------



## LOST4815162342

Me
I was an equipment manager at FAU my freshmen year (second from the right)- The New Orleans Bowl




My senior year in high school- Usa Today have us ranked as the #1 high school football program 




MNSSHP- Scary scary


----------



## missxmadden

And the full version of my avatar...filming a movie at the REAL big thunder mountain lol

Is the filming one part of college program? If so, how did you get it?


----------



## vickalamode

This is me at a dirty hippie festival


----------



## mistyt

JonnyJ18 said:


> I check in august 19....what about you



Ahhhh...I've been to seaside park many of times!


----------



## DisneyFirefly

I'm the one on the left.  Yay MK Custodial! ::


----------



## coorsie

Hiya, quick post out of boredom... This is me, I'm a Fall 2010 hopeful. And I'm Cori, btw.






(I hope that worked)


----------



## Reinhart_x

DisneyFirefly said:


> *Pic*
> 
> I'm the one on the left.  Yay MK Custodial! ::



Oh my gosh, what the heck!  You got face paint!  You know what I got in Future World?!  I got to walk through Club Cool and listen to some music while watching all of the customers drink those delicious beverages from around the globe!  Then I had to take the trash out!  Ah, good times, good times indeed.  

I'll post some of me after I get the lovely ten posts I need.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Reinhart_x said:


> Oh my gosh, what the heck!  You got face paint!  You know what I got in Future World?!  I got to walk through Club Cool and listen to some music while watching all of the customers drink those delicious beverages from around the globe!  Then I had to take the trash out!  Ah, good times, good times indeed.
> 
> I'll post some of me after I get the lovely ten posts I need.



Well, that was on a MNSSHP night, so it wasn't just any night.  They offered face painting to different departments on different nights so that we could tell the guests about it and, basically, be walking billboards instead of walking information desks   I loved it, though.  The only problem was when I had a severe toothache and it was custodial's turn for face painting.  I got it, but the lady felt so bad because I kept wincing, LOL.  I loved working custodial at MK, though.  It was awesome.


----------



## Reinhart_x

People just don't know how fun Custodial can be until they do it...I personally think it's the best job available.  Yet of course I was dreading it before I got there like the rest of my coworkers, haha!  Walking billboards, lol   MK is ballin', I bet it's harder than Epcot, at least that's what I heard from some girls who worked there (they told me this as I was working, haha).


----------



## haeveingridseyn

hi guys,

Good photos.
I'm new to this site . So, I can't post my photos. 
I hope you may understand my problem..!!


----------



## heathierose

Hey guys, Ive been lurking lol on this board for years now...I figured its about time I post a pic of myself.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Reinhart_x said:


> People just don't know how fun Custodial can be until they do it...I personally think it's the best job available.  Yet of course I was dreading it before I got there like the rest of my coworkers, haha!  Walking billboards, lol   MK is ballin', I bet it's harder than Epcot, at least that's what I heard from some girls who worked there (they told me this as I was working, haha).



I totally agree.  I told my friends in Attractions and Merchandise time and time again that I'd rather haul trash than be chained to one position for three hours.  With Custodial, you can move around much easier, which is good for me because I hate staying in one position.  It's why I was never good at being a cashier when I did that.  Also, how many jobs pay you to stand around and watch the fireworks or blow bubbles at kids when you have some downtime?

It was difficult sometimes, but usually just on days when we were at capacity.  Like the Fourth of July, Christmas Day, etc.  Aside from that, it was just good to have something to do.  I never did it at another park, but I was all over MK.  The only lands I didn't get to do were Tomorrowland and Toontown.  I was usually in Fantasyland or Liberty Square


----------



## Reinhart_x

DisneyFirefly said:


> I totally agree.  I told my friends in Attractions and Merchandise time and time again that I'd rather haul trash than be chained to one position for three hours.  With Custodial, you can move around much easier, which is good for me because I hate staying in one position.  It's why I was never good at being a cashier when I did that.  Also, how many jobs pay you to stand around and watch the fireworks or blow bubbles at kids when you have some downtime?
> 
> It was difficult sometimes, but usually just on days when we were at capacity.  Like the Fourth of July, Christmas Day, etc.  Aside from that, it was just good to have something to do.  I never did it at another park, but I was all over MK.  The only lands I didn't get to do were Tomorrowland and Toontown.  I was usually in Fantasyland or Liberty Square



Yeah, my friends in Attractions were definitely a lot more stressed than I was, also quick service was pretty bad for many of them.  You're so right, you get paid to hang out with guests and help them out and watch fireworks, it's the coolest thing.  The difficulty was definitely high during the holidays but other than that, soooo easy.  Hehe, although I didn't have any overflowing toilets until the last the 3 days of the program where everything seemed to go wrong.  The worst part about the job is the popcorn!  Haha, I never noticed just how much popcorn people spill on the ground until I worked there!


----------



## DisneyCP08

I am trying to post some of my pics from my CP program, but I can not figure how to add or insert the pics. Any suggestion?


----------



## Reinhart_x

Woah I can post pictures now, cool beans!  CP pics coming at ya, try not to be frightened!

















There are two things I do best...have a big smile and apparently put my arms around EVERYONE when taking a picture.   Those middle two pictures are from like the last night I believe, or one of the last nights...sleep deprivation + long holiday hours and you get me looking quite...tired?  
Ok one more, it's a picture of me eating...




SCORPIONS IN CHINA!!!  Mmm, they are delicious.   Well, that's quite enough from me, I think.

Finally, DisneyCP08, check your private messages, I'll try to help you out with your picture posting.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Aww...Reinhart, you are cute!

Lol, well here's me....I couldn't remember if I've posted to this thread before so here goes (p.s. I don't have a wide selection on my computer...):

Me with Tyler Hilton (musician):





Senior picture, lol:





Me and a friend at a dance (I'm on the right):


----------



## Jelliebean

Reinhart_x said:


> Woah I can post pictures now, cool beans!  CP pics coming at ya, try not to be frightened!



You are adorable.


----------



## Reinhart_x

You guys...  It's the outfit, it makes me look better.  Thanks, custodial!    Baw, we are all pretty cute.   By the way, DisneyFirefly...still jealous of that facepaint.    Oh how I wish I could have got some cool stuff painted on me!    lol Chewy


----------



## DisneyFirefly

Reinhart_x said:


> By the way, DisneyFirefly...still jealous of that facepaint.    Oh how I wish I could have got some cool stuff painted on me!    lol Chewy



Heh, aside from the parades, that was my favorite part of working party nights  The MNSSHP parade is my favorite parade at WDW, even though I still don't understand the chicken.


----------



## jhonmartin

Hi Everyone..

I am just recently join this site and I also put my picture fast as possible its a pleasure to be a part of this forum.
Thanks.


----------



## mrsfiehn143

post count not high enough to post pics yet....soon enough!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

My girlfriend and I are crazy about Disney! We were down there for the WDWCP fall 08 and are going back for spring 2010! We are so excited!


----------



## UcyaliLolly

DisneyFirefly said:


> I'm the one on the left.  Yay MK Custodial! ::


 Ahhhhh, DisneyFirefly, I totally know the girl next to you! She trained with me at Jungle until she decided she'd rather do custodial. She had the locker right under mine in the MK changing rooms, too! Small world.  Love your username, btw!

I'll post pictures, once I actually can... four more posts... dum de dum...


----------



## DisneyFirefly

UcyaliLolly said:


> Ahhhhh, DisneyFirefly, I totally know the girl next to you! She trained with me at Jungle until she decided she'd rather do custodial. She had the locker right under mine in the MK changing rooms, too! Small world.  Love your username, btw!



 That's awesome  She was fun to work with!  And thanks, I love my username, too


----------



## wannabefreeee

Jelliebean said:


> I grew up in Plymouth-Canton and live in Commerce now. Yay MI



I'm from Livonia  neighbors! haha.  I hear a lot of people do the DCP from mich.


----------



## Jelliebean

wannabefreeee said:


> I'm from Livonia  neighbors! haha.  I hear a lot of people do the DCP from mich.



Yay Livonia, ha ha! Yeah, it does seem that a lot of the DCP people are from MI. Interesting.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Hey everyone!!! 

I can't remember if I posted in here or not, but... I did the spring Advantage 09 season in Hospitlaity and I'm going to be applying for a PI and a CP for fall (advantage) 2010!!! 

Here's some pictures from my CP: 

Me posing with my roomies Edward cutout before Formal





Here I am playing in Epcot





Me (on the right) hanging out at work





Annnnnnd me at Graduation!!


----------



## DisneyCP08

Hey everyone, My boyfriend and I were CP's during Spring '08. I have tons of pics, so here are a few. 







This is me at pleasure island





this is during my Once Upon a time orientation b4 the park opened






my boyfriend and me at hoopfest






class trip, I think this was the Leadership Class







another one of my fav pics. Spring Formal '08







group trip to universal






goodbye brunch w/ some of the girls I worked w/ at CRT






last day at the parks






sci fi dinner on last day.


It was so much fun and I wish I was still there. Sorry for all the pics, it was hard to choose.



Thanks Reinhart_x for all your help!


----------



## jennabenna1908

Here is a picture of me! I am doing the CP for Spring 10 and I am a Bibbidi Bobbiti Boutique Hostess


----------



## Reinhart_x

DisneyCP08 said:


> Thanks Reinhart_x for all your help!



You're very welcome, great pics by the way!  Haha just the other day I was wearing the same Epcot shirt your boyfriend had on at the hoopfest.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Hey everyone!  I'm *hopefully* doing the FA'10, and I want to do Costuming.  So here's a few pics of me!

Me in London





Brooklyn Bridge.  woo sepia tones





Gotta have a disney one!  The fam on the DCL Wonder, summer '08 (the last time I was in Disney... I miss it!)


----------



## Dancer:)

I love everyone's pics! especially yours DisneyCP08!


----------



## Dancer:)

my pictures won't work :/


----------



## mebbradley

This is my mom and I, outside of the transportation center. The one day it did not rain on us at all!




This is me, at MGM (wait, it's DHS now. It will always be MGM to me! ha) 




This is me, in Epcot. We were there during the Flower show, simply amazing! 





Now, I must go do some laundry , Cheer for my college cross country team at our last practice today, and have some coffee !


----------



## BabyPiglet

Me with my Norway Mickey!


----------



## kateface517

Finally have a high enough post count to contribute. Yay!
No fun Disney pictures (they're all old). This is the most recent picture I have. It's from my sister's wedding last weekend. I'm on the left.


----------



## souslocéan

Me & Jason Castro about a month ago  

& I just wanted to say that my head only looks freakishly ginormous because I was standing closer to the camera. So.. yeah.. hahah.


----------



## DisneyCP08

Reinhart_x said:


> You're very welcome, great pics by the way! Haha just the other day I was wearing the same Epcot shirt your boyfriend had on at the hoopfest.


 

My boyfriend worked at future world too. His whole team worked at Epcot, so they all wore that shirt.


----------



## DisneyCP08

Dancer:) said:


> I love everyone's pics! especially yours DisneyCP08!


 

Thanks, it was alot of fun and I have tons of pics. Hey, i see ur from nc, im live in wilmington its a small world.


----------



## alittlebohemian

Oh my gosh, souslocéan! LUCKY! That man is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## souslocéan

alittlebohemian said:


> Oh my gosh, souslocéan! LUCKY! That man is beyond gorgeous.



Hahah I know right?? He's a dang cool guy haha


----------



## ltwentyone

ha Jasom Castro was one of my favorites on that season of American Idol.


----------



## xPrincessArielx

Hey.
This is me.
I didnt have a really red apple  Lol


----------



## CisteCaise

Here are some pictures of me around the (Walt Disney) World:





At Mickey's Not So Scary Hallowe'en Party








Out front of Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge​


----------



## CrazySteph

mebbradley said:


> This is my mom and I, outside of the transportation center. The one day it did not rain on us at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, at MGM (wait, it's DHS now. It will always be MGM to me! ha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, in Epcot. We were there during the Flower show, simply amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I must go do some laundry , Cheer for my college cross country team at our last practice today, and have some coffee !


Wow, I like your picture locations lol Makes me miss Disney  Really pretty!



BabyPiglet said:


> Me with my Norway Mickey!



lol I love it! I always pose better with Micky Mouse  I love your hair! 



kateface517 said:


> Finally have a high enough post count to contribute. Yay!
> No fun Disney pictures (they're all old). This is the most recent picture I have. It's from my sister's wedding last weekend. I'm on the left.



What was the theme? I love your dresses and the headband! You're really pretty 



			
				souslocéan;34356408 said:
			
		

> Me & Jason Castro about a month ago
> 
> & I just wanted to say that my head only looks freakishly ginormous because I was standing closer to the camera. So.. yeah.. hahah.



oh wow! Im jealous!! and I don't think your head looks ginormous haha but that happens to me a lot too! Anyways, You're beautiful! I love your look! 



xPrincessArielx said:


> Hey.
> This is me.
> I didnt have a really red apple  Lol



Red enough! lol look just like Snow White 



CisteCaise said:


> Here are some pictures of me around the (Walt Disney) World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Mickey's Not So Scary Hallowe'en Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out front of Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge​



I love Disney Pictures!  What was your costume?


----------



## smkohn

Hi all, I'm fairly new to the boards  but I thought I'd join in the fun.  Here's a couple pics from my college program last spring.  Just looking at them makes me want to go back...like...now...
Here's me and my pal Goofy




me and my lovely roommate being weirdos at the Kodak Imageworks labs. We never had too much fun together


----------



## ZeroToHero

Apparently I haven't posted to this before, which surprised me. Now that I've reappeared after my hiatus, I might as well post a photo.....

Here is my boyfriend and myself in Hollywood Studios this August...






And here's us after Kali River Rapids. Yeah, we were "those two" seats:


----------



## BabyPiglet

CrazySteph, thank youu. 


ZeroToHero said:


> Apparently I haven't posted to this before, which surprised me. Now that I've reappeared after my hiatus, I might as well post a photo.....
> 
> Here is my boyfriend and myself in Hollywood Studios this August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's us after Kali River Rapids. Yeah, we were "those two" seats:


 Aww, you're an adorable couple.


----------



## ZeroToHero

BabyPiglet said:


> Aww, you're an adorable couple.



Thank you!!!! So many people say that...  I don't see it. I'm the only good looking one..


----------



## souslocéan

CrazySteph said:


> oh wow! Im jealous!! and I don't think your head looks ginormous haha but that happens to me a lot too! Anyways, You're beautiful! I love your look!



Hahaha thank you!! This comment made my day haha


----------



## CisteCaise

CrazySteph said:


> I love Disney Pictures!  What was your costume?



Haha, I was Generic Princess™.  I was going to be an enchanted broom from Fantasia, but I didn't get my costume for that done in time.


----------



## thisisemily

wannabefreeee said:


> I'm from Livonia  neighbors! haha.  I hear a lot of people do the DCP from mich.



rochester! haha yeahh


----------



## kateface517

CrazySteph said:


> What was the theme? I love your dresses and the headband! You're really pretty



Thank you! 
The theme was fall/branches/trees ish. Kind of like what the inside of the store Anthropologie looks like.


----------



## ilovejsparrow

Hey everyone, new to the college boards but I thought I'd share a few pics of me around WDW:




My aunt and I at Hoop de Doo (I'm on the right)




Mom and I at the F&G Festival at Epcot May 2009

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## natcat117

Hi!  I usually hang out around the community / budget boards but I thought I'd try this out.


----------



## twe1vestone2

Hi! I'm new to this board, but I figured I'd jump in anyway lol






Here's me (blue), my dad, and my aunt @ Tutto.







Me and my dad.

Thats pretty much the only pictures of me, I'm not a 'get in the picture' kind of person lol not too confident but oh well


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Disney...April 2009


----------



## twe1vestone2

xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Disney...April 2009



Very nice pics, where'd u stay?


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

twe1vestone2 said:


> Very nice pics, where'd u stay?



Thanks : D My mother and I stayed at the Dolphin for spring break. It was really nice.


----------



## LeanneW

twe1vestone2 said:


> Thats pretty much the only pictures of me, I'm not a 'get in the picture' kind of person lol not too confident but oh well



Not too confident... Really?...


----------



## champ5601

Well, I'm Michael.  I'm 26 (yes, a little older, but I figured I fit in better in here.)  I will be heading down next week the 21st and staying until the 28th with my DM.  Cant remember what # trip this is, but it never gets old.






My sis Molly and I. (mom thought it would be a "cute" pic)






Go Cards!!


----------



## twe1vestone2

LeanneW said:


> Not too confident... Really?...




yes really...?  

lol


----------



## LeanneW

Oh, I didn't mean to offend you... You're just really attractive, so that surprised me.


----------



## twe1vestone2

LeanneW said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to offend you... You're just really attractive, so that surprised me.



I'm not offended at all, TY!


----------



## meekoniko

New to the boards and jumping in  Pics are from vacation in August '09. 





Here's my sis, her bf, gf meghan, and me at Journey Into Imagination





Margaritas in Mexico





One side will make you larger, one side will make you smaller... Animal Kingdom outside Rainforest Cafe





Mission to Mars​


----------



## Loves Disney

I hate my pictures haha, but I guess I'll post a couple


----------



## twe1vestone2

Loves Disney said:


> I hate my pictures haha, but I guess I'll post a couple



Don't hate em you got a pretty smile!


----------



## rcpromike

To put a face with my name here in the college board, I might as well post a couple.











This was my most popular senior photo, and I still look about the same 3 and a half years later...17 years old. lol :


----------



## Loves Disney

twe1vestone2 said:


> Don't hate em you got a pretty smile!



Thank you  I appreciate the compliment especially since it comes from such a handsome man


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I don't think I've posted to this thread yet, so I'm jumping on the bandwagon! (erm... sorry if I have... )

On my last trip to WDW waaaay back in February 08 with Mickey at DAK:


----------



## IrishGoofy1986

Me on fall 2009 CP


----------



## twe1vestone2

Loves Disney said:


> Thank you  I appreciate the compliment especially since it comes from such a handsome man





Hahaha oooohhh ty..


----------



## Loves Disney

twe1vestone2 said:


> Hahaha oooohhh ty..



Lol, yw!


----------



## champ5601

cute girls from Illinois....wahoo!


----------



## epcotster

There were so many cute girls on my program!  I was a little surprised.


----------



## missa_mouse

With my purple folder!


----------



## cuethemusic

here is a picture of me. Not the greatest, but it is the most recent.


----------



## mollay

cuethemusic, you have the most gorgeous eyes!! and i love your hair color 


alright since i'm finally 100% applying to do the CP i think i can finally post my picture n___n


----------



## onestepcloser

cuethemusic, I love your eyes!!

Hi y'all! Here's moi -- clearly I'm the girl that's in both pictures.


----------



## ZeroToHero

That's awesome! I love your hair.

And you're going to Disney tomorrow! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Raine88

Me and DH at my birthday party last summer:


----------



## groundhog_86

How does one post a pic...It wont post...


----------



## cuethemusic

groundhog_86 said:


> How does one post a pic...It wont post...



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588


----------



## groundhog_86

A pic is not necessary to show how EXCITED I am to go to WDW.  WHOOO


Honestly the reason for this post...i was trying to post a pic, It didnt work, and I have no idea how to delete a post....lol


----------



## twe1vestone2

cuethemusic said:


> here is a picture of me. Not the greatest, but it is the most recent.



I agree with OneStepCloser, your eyes are very pretty.


----------



## twe1vestone2

onestepcloser said:


>



I like your hair 

And who's your friend??


----------



## BabyPiglet

Everyone is gorgeous!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Figured since I'm an official applicant of the CS program now I would put up my pic and stop being shy.

Wish I had one of me in Disney but sadly I don't have a scanner and none of them are digital....


----------



## missalice

Well I'll be in Florida the same time as some of you guys (Spring Advantage, I think?) and since there's no ICP thingy around that I've seen, I'm swarming your boards because... well they're practically the same thing!

Anywho, pictures of me.





Back in early 2008 I think... one of my favourite pictures of me.





Late 2008!





Late 2008, when I was a bit heavier. But yay Disney!





Taken right this second, because the top three were sort of old lol.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I can totally see you being Wendy!


----------



## missalice

Awww yeah?! =D Thanks! You just made my day.


----------



## Kayla0929

I second that!


----------



## twe1vestone2

Definitely. Nice eyes!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Hey!  I've posted a few pictures here, but since I am now officially FA'10 CP, I should post another one haha

My most recent fb profile pic... me and my friend at the annual snowball.  i'm in the glasses.


----------



## missalice

Thanks so much guys! =D *geeks out*

Nice Picture DisneyGirl!


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Here's me getting ready to go to my Once Upon a Time is Now MK orientation back in August! And under it, just a better one of my face. You can see my avatar for another awkward picture of me, which is in my Custodial costume at MK with my face painted for a MNSSHP!


----------



## twe1vestone2

InPerfectClouds said:


> Here's me getting ready to go to my Once Upon a Time is Now MK orientation back in August! And under it, just a better one of my face. You can see my avatar for another awkward picture of me, which is in my Custodial costume at MK with my face painted for a MNSSHP!




Very pretty.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

InPerfectClouds said:


> Here's me getting ready to go to my Once Upon a Time is Now MK orientation back in August! And under it, just a better one of my face. You can see my avatar for another awkward picture of me, which is in my Custodial costume at MK with my face painted for a MNSSHP!




You're very cute.


----------



## MickeyMatt1

Attractions 8-30-2010!






My all time favorite Disney pic. Me and my niece heading into Magic Kingdom.






My favorite ride, Rockin Roller Coaster!






Me during AI Experience...I made it to the final cut!.......Then choked 






And to see what I actually look like (apparantly I can't take a serious photo at Disney) here's me and my G/F at a HUSKER Game! HUSKER POWER!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yay! I'm so glad you made it too, and we're headed down the same day!

I remember last time, you and I were both pending.


----------



## Dodiekaley

Good picture sharing. 

 It's introduction or marketing?


----------



## MickeyMatt1

Dodiekaley said:


> It's introduction or marketing?



aren't all introductions marketing?


----------



## Cesilie

Me and my bf Brent






Getting ready for Halloween






all ready to go sweep some chimneys! 


its nice to put some names to faces!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Those Mary Poppins pictures are super-cute!


----------



## Elmo9607




----------



## Kara1392

My girlfriend and I, I'm on the left. Havent seen her since January 10th, but on April 1st we will be reunited again up in cooold Boston! Im so excited, long distance relationships are hard but the moments spent together make it allll worth it!







& in this one Im on the right, getting our daily dose of starbucks lol


----------



## D Morggggg

Ohana.





Girlfriend and I.


----------



## FigmentINSoWFlo

Me and a couple of friends on St Pattys day!! My B-day!!! I'm the one in the hat!!






My tattoo that I just got this past weekend...


----------



## kmn952

loving the ink...nice


----------



## FigmentINSoWFlo

kmn952 said:


> loving the ink...nice



Thank you!!


----------



## eadavis

Two pictures that really sum me up...


----------



## thisisemily

this is me with taylor swifts guitar player, paul





me and one of my best friends! (i'm on the right)





this is a super old picture! i was 15 (im 18 now) and i don't have braces anymore haha


----------



## kmn952

Well I finally got a PI so I thought I'd post!





I'm on the left

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/uploads/274292/pic_2.jpg

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/uploads/274292/pic_3.jpg
Friends Formal


----------



## eric3302

kmn952 said:


> Well I finally got a PI so I thought I'd post!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty. I like the second picture with the head band!


----------



## kmn952

eric3302 said:


> kmn952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got a PI so I thought I'd post!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty. I like the second picture with the head band!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha thanks...that was after a veeery long night...
Click to expand...


----------



## PyxiiDustt

FigmentINSoWFlo said:


> My tattoo that I just got this past weekend...



Dude I love that, it's so awesome =)


----------



## threelittlebirds

mickeymatt1 said:


> and to see what i actually look like (apparantly i can't take a serious photo at disney) here's me and my g/f at a husker game! Husker power!




go big red!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllisonMak

thisisemily said:


> this is me with taylor swifts guitar player, paul



You're really cute!

Never posted in here before sooo here's moii:
The chick.




Lazy to find a picture of the whole outfit but...guess who I was for Halloween..


----------



## krystina&thebeast

hey guys!  i'm krystina & i've been watching the boards for a while but just recently started posting. you guys are great!
this is meee!


----------



## twe1vestone2

Holy crap...ANOTHER hot blonde on the boards!!


----------



## amandals2007

this is me at Disney Land last summer on the Alice ride. I normally go to DW though =)


----------



## Natalie_89

Heyy Im Natalie .. i think i posted on here before but ages ago so ill update 









Me and my meerkat 




In my hotel room up I Drive in feb


----------



## MikeinBoston

Here I am at WDW.. (but do you know exactly where??)


----------



## ZeroToHero

Tomorrowland Speedway.... haha.

If you post a photo of you in Boston, I probably wouldn't be able to guess it, but somehow I'm able to do WDW?


----------



## D Morggggg




----------



## amandals2007

i tried posting my pic and it wont work, can someone help please?


----------



## shiminmaria

really good...


----------



## Natalie_89

D Morggg im liking the drummin pics


----------



## D Morggggg

Natalie_89 said:


> D Morggg im liking the drummin pics



thanks, i appreciate it!


----------



## Natalie_89

D Morggggg said:


> thanks, i appreciate it!



no prob


----------



## frandavis

that's great
 i like it


----------



## chexie

my best friend amber and me at the texas renaissance festival 
we're both applying for spring 2011 walt disney world college program :] 





and me by myself i cut my hair for summer yay


----------



## lilmissdisney216




----------



## peaceheart




----------



## pinkey

I want insert some pics how can i insert my pics


----------



## peaceheart

i used my photobucket account (photobucket.com) and uploaded photos, then use the IMG code to copy and paste here. )


----------



## TweedleMe

I'm new to these boards... but I plan on becoming an active member and meeting most of you... So here's so you can put a name to a face...


----------



## vway2552

peaceheart said:


>




you're cute!


----------



## peaceheart

vway2552 said:


> you're cute!


aw, why thank you lol )


----------



## lakerfan2708




----------



## Kaitlyn526

I couldn't decide on just one picture 




In the pictures with more than one person, I'm on the right (wearing blue every time- I guess I wear a lot of blue lol).


----------



## adamas

Here is me with diego the dolphin 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## port

hi guys,..
thanks adamas, Kaitlyn, and TweedleMe,..
your pic's are very nice and good looking,..


----------



## Blueline




----------



## caitwhite




----------



## mistyt

Figured I might as well put up a few as well!  I live down here full time but am always looking for new friends on the Cp/PI/or just Disney fans in general 

Sporting the summer blonde










And we all need a good throwback!


----------



## jchampl

justin - spring adv hopeful!



me with simon of biffy clyro (on the right)




me with these crazy angry ducks





from a recent visit to Metropolis, IL, i've never taken steroids I swear!




at the Hair Of The Dog Public House in Portland


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Howdy! My name is Robin, I am 18 years old and I graduated high school in May of this year. I am from Colorado, and we have visited Disney World almost every year that I have been alive (mostly because I begged to go  ) It is my dream to work at WDW and I have applied for the Career Start Program and I am hoping to participate in the Spring 2011 program!




My friend and I (right) at graduation!




A serious one... Ok, I can't do serious very well! 





Feel free to PM me, I would love to get to know all of you!


----------



## carolcoral

Hey everyone! Just thought I would add my photos to the mix. Everyone looks so nice!! :


----------



## danny46815

This was taken just this past July. I was very excited to meet Belle as I hadn't been able to on my previous two trips. I really hope I get to work in entertainment when I apply for the CP next year!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## CrazySteph

So Ive been lucky enough to have 3 costumes already!

This is my 1st Costume, and actually my ACTUAL location at Yacht & Beach 




sorry it was small, I didn't bother taking a picture of it because I thought I would be there for 4 months lol 

Then, I got deployed to Port Orleans Riverside because they needed the help. 




Actually all three of us girls are from Yacht & Beach.




I thought I looked like a Pilgrim! LOL!

and now I will be at Caribbean Beach for 2 weeks!


----------



## Broghantaylor

i dont have the pink anymore haha that was only for alittle bit




2008 i think?




in my dorm


----------



## Don the Legend

eh.....what the hell


----------



## kaycrimefighter

Hi, I'm Kay! QSF&B SA 2011


----------



## twe1vestone2

peaceheart said:


>




Very nice! I like!


----------



## TracyInWonderland

That's me!


----------



## reecetopher06

This is me at Disney's The Lion King in Las Vegas.  This is Scar's costume! One of the most rad things I've ever seen!!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Haven't posted in a while, and my hair's a different color now, so I figured I'd update!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Very cute!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Me=Meredith!!! BBB Hostess Spring Advantage 2011


----------



## BoSoxin10

Hey Everyone,

New to the boards but figured I would try to make some friends before I head down for Spring 2011 CP.  I don't have enough posts to put a picture here so I had to make it my avatar. I would be really interested in talking with someone people that will be down there the same time.

-Mike


----------



## Pancakes

Helloo everyone  I'm still kinda new on the college boards, sooo my name is Melissa and I'm a Spring '12 hopeful! 





Me and my besties on dinosaur. This is one of the 15 times we went on it.  (we're front row...i'm in the green)





Me and Kelsey Grammar 





Kelsey Grammar 





And me and Jeff Dunham


----------



## Tink91

Hello! I have been on the boards for a while but only just noticed this section, mind if I join you guys?? I am 19 from Sydney, Australia..


----------



## dmxwidget

Here's mine...


----------



## mareeld86

Hi guys Im Lauren Im from Tasmania australia. Im 24 just finished University or College as you call it.




Im the Blonde one...




and with Curly Hair!


----------



## savvywifey

nice pics everyone


----------



## jlg263

I'm Jennifer and although I've only got a few posts under my belt I guess I've been lurking for years! I had my first CP in Fall '07, another in Spring '09, and I'm hoping For Summer Alumni this year 


Me hugging a giant coke bottle at WDW during Spring '09





Halloween Party candy shift during Fall '07 (I'm on the left)


----------



## DLMalmberg

Hey here I am in MK visiting Minnie's House during my CP last year  I am a costume designer so I was very excited to see this hehe. I was a Costuming Hostess Spring 2010 Advantage


----------



## carly3592

Sorry, they're kinda big...




This is Tigger & me at the Crystal Palace last summer





Another picture of me





And, finally, this is a picture of myself and other executive board members of our Disney club at our college (I'm in the middle).


----------



## bfost87

On the right obviously 






On the right






On the left


----------



## ashleykay89

dmxwidget said:


> Here's mine...



You look A LOT like someone I know.. but obvi not you being as your in PA and I'm not... lol


----------



## MickeyMouse98

Hey!


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

Hello I'm Amanda.
I'm a hopeful for CP Fall 2011. I should be getting my letter this week. Super Excited!





This is an artistic pic.






This one is more so just me.


----------



## ericaWDWCP

hey everyone my name is Erica, i am hopefully going to be doing Spring Advantage 2012 =]


----------



## eternalsunshine689

Here I am from Saturday, dressed up to go to the first parade of the Mardi Gras season in NOLA. 




Acting headshot


----------



## dmxwidget

ashleykay89 said:


> You look A LOT like someone I know.. but obvi not you being as your in PA and I'm not... lol



I'm going to school in PA...but I'm from the Chicago area.  I've also lived in Florida & New Jersey.


----------



## wangmichelle

Why do I put up a my pictures don't come out？？     y   and   how  to do  it??


----------



## juicyxcrush

ME! 












'06


----------



## monarchs21

hey Carly your pics are awesome! 

I love that character breakfast in the first pic! I can't for the life of me remember the name of it lol Me and my family ate the in like 03. Looking at some of these pics make me wanna go back and do the CP again!


----------



## TheGirlin14G

And this one is me from this past halloween... My awesome thrift store Giselle costume!  I'm definitely bringing it with me on the CP since I'll be down for this Halloween!  And my lil' Pip's name is Abercrombie.. he is my housemate's, not mine, unfortunately.  He's the cutest and friendlies little guy!


----------



## TheWickerMan

Here's me with the bassist from one of my favorite bands, Enuff Z'nuff (I think you can figure out which one is me): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here I am with a mustache:


----------



## beckysmith

At the Crystal Palace for lunch with one of my furry buddies.





My friends and I posing for a picture on Main Street USA- I'm in the pink dress.




Hah- I just realized, this thread was started before I even began high school. That's so crazy, lol.


----------



## a_hiccup_in_paradise

Hello everybody, I figured this would be a good first post. My name is Scott, I'm from Long Island, New York. I am waiting to (hopefully) be accepted for the fall 2011 program in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jervyhou

Liking the pics, especially the one with Aladdin!


----------



## swverausc214

Me and Mary Poppins in 2008






Me on St. Patty's Day 2011 in Columbia, SC


----------



## Itsjen516

picture in my siggy 

u know just a normal day with taylor swift lol


----------



## courtthib

Hey everyone!  My name is Courtney and I will be a Merchandise CM for FA 2011! 

This is a pic of my parents and I at my Senior Prom!





This is my little sister, Grace and I. She is so funny! 





Some of my friends, I'm all the way to the right!





Can't wait to meet everyone down in FL!


----------



## jackkminiy

Superb Collection.
I like them all the picture's shared by the users.


----------



## Will20

haha this was after joining "The Pirate League" in WDW


----------



## D Morggggg




----------



## GoofyDuck32

I totally photobombed the family behind me




Just some fun(im the one on the speeder)




I love this place


----------



## mariamaria

D Morggggg said:


> Can't help but notice that you go to PSU & you ski and/or snowboard...are you in PSSC?


----------



## D Morggggg

mariamaria said:


> D Morggggg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help but notice that you go to PSU & you ski and/or snowboard...are you in PSSC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice eye! and i haven't been in PSSC but this semester I plan on being apart of it.  You go to PSU?
Click to expand...


----------



## mariamaria

D Morggggg said:


> mariamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice eye! and i haven't been in PSSC but this semester I plan on being apart of it.  You go to PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I go to Temple...but I'm one of the officers for the snowboard club here. And apparently PSU & Temple snowboard clubs are 'rivals' so I just thought it was funny lol, are you at main?
Click to expand...


----------



## D Morggggg

mariamaria said:


> D Morggggg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I go to Temple...but I'm one of the officers for the snowboard club here. And apparently PSU & Temple snowboard clubs are 'rivals' so I just thought it was funny lol, are you at main?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ill look into this "rivalry" when I hopefully join because going from 50+ days on a mountain a winter to around 10 days a winter in college ruins me. Temple is a funnnn school.  and yeah i'm at main!
Click to expand...


----------



## mariamaria

You're right, Temple is real fun. But yeah, I hear you...being 20 mins away from my local mountain and going pretty much everyday to moving into the city and going every so often was definitely a little rough. So the club keeps me sane.


----------



## D Morggggg

mariamaria said:


> You're right, Temple is real fun. But yeah, I hear you...being 20 mins away from my local mountain and going pretty much everyday to moving into the city and going every so often was definitely a little rough. So the club keeps me sane.



Yeah, I'll most likely join so I can get my fix because the fewer days were not cutting it.  We just have Tussey Mtn and well its comparable to snowboarding down a paved road with gravel..


----------



## mariamaria

We're not really close to anything, Big Boulder is about an hour and a half away but at least I have the trips to look forward to.


----------



## D Morggggg

mariamaria said:


> We're not really close to anything, Big Boulder is about an hour and a half away but at least I have the trips to look forward to.



Big Boulder is where I go at home, love it.


----------



## andylcq

Simba said:


> This is me and Eli Manning a few weeks ago at the Boardwalk!!



so handsome kids


----------



## mistyt

MariaMaria and D Morggggg just had to say hi!  I'm a former Drexel Girl!


----------



## illreadhimstories

Here I am! This was a little while ago but I still look about the same.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...26602192_100000873971199_307871_1988626_n.jpg

Because I have my picture up, do you guys believe I look like anyone?


----------



## Riku

This is from a year+ ago, but like ^, I look pretty much the same.

http://i52.tinypic.com/rwnl9c.jpg
I'm the one in the grumpy jacket... I love that jacket... wish I could find it.

http://i56.tinypic.com/5mltgi.jpg
Comic Con, baby! Can anyone guess who I am?

http://i52.tinypic.com/o5alxw.jpg
I'm so cute, yes?

http://i52.tinypic.com/2zzizi9.jpg
Summit, my BBF (Best Bird Friend), and me!


----------



## illreadhimstories

I don't know. Like a character or something. xD Just wondering. I always like hearing people's opinions.


----------



## LoriLai

gotta make four more posts to post pics So one!


----------



## LoriLai

TWO!!!!!


----------



## LoriLai

ThReE


----------



## LoriLai

FOUR


----------



## LoriLai

http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...406916255088_1297861283_1142941_5271043_n.jpg

Beauty and the Beast anyone XD That's me and my grumbly boy

http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...3470_1002870674201_1297861283_3208_3071_n.jpg

Back when I had blonde and black hair (I have dyed it so many different colors)

http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...110_1019874539287_1297861283_49268_3059_n.jpg

It's still short, just back to it's natural brown/blonde color


----------



## coltsfanatic

LOVE the picture with Eli Manning. He is my idol!!


----------



## rfaz13

Taken last week 








Thats Spaceship Earth if you cant tell btw...haha


----------



## JapanNerd

I have one of me and my friends. This was taken at my college a couple of weeks ago:




I'm the one in the middle in the blue shirt.


----------



## Gaston21

nevermind, sorry.


----------



## Gaston21

TheGirlin14G said:


> And this one is me from this past halloween... My awesome thrift store Giselle costume!  I'm definitely bringing it with me on the CP since I'll be down for this Halloween!



You look like you could be Belle if you wore a brown wig.


----------



## WisCoaster

Me working on Ripcord at Cedar Point. 







Excited to try Disney next though


----------



## MelissaMouse

Me!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Very pretty!


----------



## MelissaMouse

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Very pretty!




 Thank you!


----------



## KatieLope

Picture in my signature. I'm new here, so I guess I can always repost a better pic when I make more posts! I'll be doing CP in the Spring 2013!!


----------



## Laniebeth

hi guys! I'm new to the forums so I thought I would get in on this to meet some people!


----------



## KitKat_Tink

Me


----------



## Aspiring

Do I look like any Disney characters?


----------



## podicat1

This is me! Except now I have black hair


----------



## Aspiring

podicat1 said:
			
		

> This is me! Except now I have black hair



Cute!  I love your hair.


----------



## podicat1

Aspiring said:


> Cute!  I love your hair.



Thank you soo much! I've been thinking of getting it shorter but who knows!?!


----------



## jmercer25

On the way to a wedding.


----------



## TweedleMe

Hey all, 23 from NJ...single and looking


----------



## Princess victoria

This would me moi!


----------



## Nensense

nevermind


----------



## mcarp

This is me


----------



## Tom999

U pretty girl.


----------



## jordanri

suffering post college program depression and missing my tan


----------



## leeg229

Thought I posted here before... oh well... 






and


----------



## Oath

Me at the Aquarium of pacific long beach





Me and my younger sister and my fiance Jesse.






My fiance and my newborn daughter.





Me and my brother.


----------



## Minesota

mcarp - you look beautiful


----------



## cwhite92

Hiiiiii, i'm Caitlyn!!


----------



## erickb1791

.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hi, I'm Josh! I'm 26 and live in Jacksonville, FL. I come A LOT to Disney and usually solo. I'm always up for meeting new people! Just to hang out or whatever! Here is a picture of me from the 24 hour party on 5/24/13!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## grammimouse

Hi can you tell me how many post I need to be able to add a photo ? And maybe how do add one ? All I get is add to URL I have no clue ?


----------



## bfsports10

Can't post a pic yet...


----------



## UKYRob29




----------



## disneyjazz 1928




----------



## WondersOfLife




----------



## iRy

At Be Our Guest:






At DHS:


----------



## erickb1791

.


----------



## MCoffill

Just a typical day in Harambe. I miss it so much!


----------



## JakInNeverland

Lost_JE said:


> Hello everyone. I am brand new to the boards and I do not know how to post a picture. Can anyone help me please?


I was having the same problem, I saw on a different post that you have to have 10 posts before you can add a photo and a signature. Hope that helps!


----------



## sheilaconley

Ooooooooooo............ awesome and cute.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm kinda making a very meek and quiet return to the Boards. I've never really posted here since I wasn't in college last time I was here, but I just finished my first CP back in January (and miss it more and more with the passing day) so I thought I'd introduce myself. Since Spring Dapper Day is coming up, I thought I'd post a pic from me with my favorite puppy bae during Fall Dapper Day. One of many amazing memories from my program:



​


----------



## valex

This is a picture of my girlfriend Rachael and I (she’s on the left, I’m on the right) on our recent trip to Disney! We disneybounded as Bert and Mary Poppins!


----------



## kimmar067

UKYRob29 said:


>


...you remind me of Robin Williams, a little bit....


----------

